# TTOC BLACK TIE DINNER - HOUSEHOLD CAVALRY, LONDON - 14.10.06



## Multiprocess

We are hosting a very special TTOC Black Tie Dinner Dance at the Household Cavalry in Central London.

*Venue:* Hyde Park Barracks of the Household Cavalry

*Date:* 14th October 2006

*Dress Code:* Strictly Black Tie and Ball Gown.

Some of you may be aware that we have talked about this for a while, but never quite managed to get it off the ground. Weâ€™re incredibly pleased to announce that itâ€™s now going ahead - especially as weâ€™ve all been really looking forward to going too.

*Draft Itinerary*

9.30 am:
Arrive at Barracks for tea and coffee

10.00 am:
Watch Queen's Life Guard inspection

10.30 am:
Visit the Forge, the new 7 million pound stables, The Saddlers Shop and the Full Dress Store. The Full Dress Store is a sealed, airconditioned secure area where The Princess Royal's ceremonial gear, Lord Mountbatten's old uniform and other historic and expensive items are kept.

12.00 pm:
Watch the Queenâ€™s Life Guard dismount.

12.30 pm - 4.00 pm:
Free time in central London.

4.00 pm â€" 5.00 pm:
Pickups from the barracks to the Audi Forum in Piccadilly.

5.00 pm â€" 7.00 pm:
Champagne drinks reception at the Audi Forum Piccadilly.

7.00 pm â€" 7.30 pm:
Return to the Barracks

7.30 pm â€" 8.00 pm:
Pre-dinner drinks.

8.00 pm â€" late:

Five course silver service dinner with waiters in full dress uniform.

An example of a typical menu would be:

*Starter*
Stuffed Field Mushrooms
Sorbet

*Main*
Beef Wellington

*Sweet*
Individual Fruit Tartlets
Cheese & Biscuits
Coffee, Mints and Port

A vegetarian option will also be available.

This is a once-in-a-lifetime opportunity to enjoy some great food in an exclusive location. As such, we will NOT be repeating this event next year. If youâ€™d like to go, book your tickets now to avoid disappointment.

We are looking at cost of approx Â£40 - Â£50 per head for the tour, meal and transport between the venues, at the moment but that will be confirmed very soon.

This obviously doesn't include accommodation!

If youâ€™re interested in attending or have any other questions, please email [email protected]


----------



## NaughTTy

Yes please! [smiley=toff.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

E-mail on it's way


----------



## bec21tt

Yep for me, e-mail sent


----------



## Multiprocess

Excellent start, keep 'em coming!!


----------



## phodge

Me too please! Email on it's way...


----------



## A3DFU

Me too, please


----------



## Multiprocess

Thanks phodge and Dani!


----------



## ObiWan

Me and kiTTcaTT are definates


----------



## nutts

ObiWan said:


> Me and kiTTcaTT are definates


As are me and Lou 8)


----------



## R6B TT

And me - I'll be bringing some friends too :wink:


----------



## ObiWan

R6B TT said:


> And me - I'll be bringing some friends too :wink:


Friends........... what are they then :? , can I have one please


----------



## A3DFU

ObiWan said:


> R6B TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> And me - I'll be bringing some friends too :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Friends........... what are they then :? , can I have one please
Click to expand...

Friends are the ones who miser you at night when you just wanted to sip a wodka, relaxing in the lounge.
And when you return home with the freaky friend in tow you know that your wodka is too warm, you have to sit and chat and you miss valuable sleep :lol: :twisted: :wink: :-*


----------



## ttvic

The wife and I would love to come, Lee email sent


----------



## TTotal

Potentially yes for Helen and John please.

Is everyone trying to stay in the same hotel?


----------



## nutts

TTotal said:


> Potentially yes for Helen and John please.
> 
> Is everyone trying to stay in the same hotel?


Hi John

Lee has contacted few hotels, but is trying to get a single hotel that we can all stay at and that is also close by and offers a discount :wink:

He'll post the details up as soon as he's finished his investigations & negotiations


----------



## TTotal

Cheers Mark, thanks.


----------



## GRANNY

Black tie John not black jeans :lol:


----------



## TTotal

Jeans are gone Carol :wink:


----------



## TTotal

Actually when I spoke about this with Helen, I said I would have to get my penguin suit out.

She didnt believe that I had one until I showed her a pic of me in mine last year....


----------



## mighTy Tee

Dressing up as a Bird again I see John [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=freak.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## TTotal

Not looking a right tit I hope :lol:

PS cant believe that went to 5 pages


----------



## robokn

Very interested pm sent


----------



## A3DFU

Doesn't look like a mega response to me yet? :? 
Come on peeps, support this


----------



## t7

Lee - post up the numbers so far. 
I'm pretty sure there will be 4 including Mark and I, but prob more. Kath kctt was interested last time so hopefully she will be able to make it too.

L


----------



## TTotal

Also Tim from the Lake District (Lakester) ?


----------



## mighTy Tee

Email sent for another 2 places.

Cheers Richard


----------



## TTotal

Hip hip hurrah ! :wink:

Best frock Richard !


----------



## A3DFU

mighTy Tee said:


> Email sent for another 2 places.
> 
> Cheers Richard


It's getting better


----------



## mighTy Tee

TTotal said:


> Hip hip hurrah ! :wink:
> 
> Best frock Richard !


Only if you are going in period costume John :lol:


----------



## TTotal

Yeh if you go as Bald rick, have a nice time tonight.
Thanks for the fun evening too.
J&H


----------



## NaughTTy

I need to double check with a few people but I have a potential 6 extras  I'll let you know if they can all make it.


----------



## A3DFU

NaughTTy said:


> I need to double check with a few people but I have a potential 6 extras  I'll let you know if they can all make it.


Sounds good, Paul 8)


----------



## ObiWan

Not sure if I already posted but me and kiTTcatTT will be gong


----------



## A3DFU

ObiWan said:


> Not sure if I already posted but me and kiTTcatTT will be *gong*


Ding-dong :lol: :lol: :lol:

Yes, you posted that the two of you will be there


----------



## R6B TT

What's the table layout Lee - circular seating ? or refectory style.

I was thinking that if it was circular tables seating 8 - 10 that would be helpful to know.


----------



## Multiprocess

All will be revealed in time, hopefully should have a full update on this event in the next week.


----------



## mighTy Tee

Any news on Hotel deals?


----------



## A3DFU

mighTy Tee said:


> Any news on Hotel deals?


Just keep the thread up  but I guess you won't need to book accommodation until late August/early September


----------



## phodge

Can I add two friends in please? And, yes, I have got some!!


----------



## LakesTTer

Just passin' through so I thought I'd give you all an update. I've e-mailed Lee with the same info, just hope I'm not stepping on his tootsies. There has been a slight change to the menu. Delete stuffed field mushrooms and insert warm breakfast salad, I had it a few weeks ago and it's very nice. The cost of the meal has been negotiated and I'm currently trying to get the venue hire waived or reduced, I'm not going to quote figures just yet, until all the bits and bobs have been confirmed but you'll be pleasantly surprised. Transport from Barracks to the Audi Forum has been arranged and the respective departments are making arrangements to be open for the tour round camp,(we don't normally do Saturdays). The seating can be round tables or refectory, entirely up to you how you want it. I would say that rounds is more sociable and easier for the Mess staff to operate around, it's also easier to turn the venue around for the dancing later on. All that needs to be sorted now is costings for waiters, chefs and kitchen hands, that will be determined by numbers sitting down. Wine and port needs looking at and I'm trying to find a quartet. I'm leaving for our Summer exercise period at the end of next week(30th) and will be away for about 8 weeks, the majority of organisation has been completed, just a few loose ends to tie up in Aug/Sept. By then it would be nice to have final numbers attending so that I can give you an overall costing per head. I'm leaving the Army next spring so you'll never get the opportunity to do this again....................that's about it!!
Hope you are all keeping well, look forward to seeing some of you at the dinner and the rest of you when I become a Mister, that's opposite to a Missus and not someone who mists. I can hear cogs turning from here :wink:


----------



## TTotal

Cheers for the update Tim !

Great work indeed, hope you are well.

J & H xxx


----------



## NaughTTy

Ditto - nice work Tim - look forward to seeing you in October. Any ideas what the vegetarian option will be for the meal?


----------



## A3DFU

phodge said:


> Can I add two friends in please? And, yes, I have got some!!


You have more friends than you realise, Penny :-*


----------



## A3DFU

LakesTTer said:


> Just passin' through so I thought I'd give you all an update. I've e-mailed Lee with the same info, just hope I'm not stepping on his tootsies. There has been a slight change to the menu. Delete stuffed field mushrooms and insert warm breakfast salad, I had it a few weeks ago and it's very nice. The cost of the meal has been negotiated and I'm currently trying to get the venue hire waived or reduced, I'm not going to quote figures just yet, until all the bits and bobs have been confirmed but you'll be pleasantly surprised. Transport from Barracks to the Audi Forum has been arranged and the respective departments are making arrangements to be open for the tour round camp,(we don't normally do Saturdays). The seating can be round tables or refectory, entirely up to you how you want it. I would say that rounds is more sociable and easier for the Mess staff to operate around, it's also easier to turn the venue around for the dancing later on. All that needs to be sorted now is costings for waiters, chefs and kitchen hands, that will be determined by numbers sitting down. Wine and port needs looking at and I'm trying to find a quartet. I'm leaving for our Summer exercise period at the end of next week(30th) and will be away for about 8 weeks, the majority of organisation has been completed, just a few loose ends to tie up in Aug/Sept. By then it would be nice to have final numbers attending so that I can give you an overall costing per head. I'm leaving the Army next spring so you'll never get the opportunity to do this again....................that's about it!!
> Hope you are all keeping well, look forward to seeing some of you at the dinner and the rest of you when I become a Mister, that's opposite to a Missus and not someone who mists. I can hear cogs turning from here :wink:


WOW!!! Excellent, Tim. I'm so looking forward to it


----------



## R6B TT

NaughTTy said:


> Ditto - nice work Tim - look forward to seeing you in October. Any ideas what the vegetarian option will be for the meal?


Turnip

We'll be bringing a Veggie too


----------



## NaughTTy

R6B TT said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto - nice work Tim - look forward to seeing you in October. Any ideas what the vegetarian option will be for the meal?
> 
> 
> 
> *Turnip*
> 
> We'll be bringing a Veggie too
Click to expand...

Mmmm - cattle fodder :lol:


----------



## LakesTTer

Being a red blooded carnivore, I'd forgotten that there may be some veggies out there. Give me a couple of options and I'll speak to catering bloke, you can have pretty much anything within reason.


----------



## NaughTTy

Ella loves goat's cheese salad for starter and pretty much anything with wild/exotic mushrooms for main - maybe a pasta dish or rice. Is that enough to go on for now? Let me know if you need more info Tim.

Just as long as it's nothing with fish or a nut cutlet :roll: :wink:


----------



## daft_vader1

Are there any spaces left ?

I was looking for about 4


----------



## R6B TT

My Veggie friend also has a yeast intolerance so can't eat Mushrooms because they are related fungus apparently. Goats Cheese salad is cool for starters, I'll find out what she likes for main course.

In terms of quantity she eats like a platoon of squaddies just back from a 25 mile run with full kit so make sure there's plenty!


----------



## t7

daft_vader1 said:


> Are there any spaces left ?
> 
> I was looking for about 4


Yes definately! As soon as the annual event is out of the way we'll put tickets up in the shop and you can sign up. This is event is for TTOC members and their guests.

Lou


----------



## daft_vader1

Thanks t7, better sign up to the TTOC asap


----------



## KevtoTTy

Lee

2 places for Kev and Bev please.

I trust you have been keeping my deposit safe since last year (oe was it teh one before that!)

Kev


----------



## B16TTC

Two places for Mervyn & Natalie please!


----------



## TTotal

Bet this event will be covered by Hello


----------



## johnnyboy

> Bet this event will be covered by Hello


Or another quality glossy


----------



## TTotal

oooh !

Hello sailor :-*


----------



## mighTy Tee

TTotal said:


> oooh !
> 
> Hello sailor :-*


I like the new member of staff. She wrote an excellent piece in the latest ST. I was a bit worried by the quality of the photography in that article though :wink:


----------



## TTotal

mighTy Tee said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> oooh !
> 
> Hello sailor :-*
> 
> 
> 
> I like the new member of staff. She wrote an excellent piece in the latest ST. I was a bit worried by the quality of the photography in that article though :wink:
Click to expand...

Yeh she's gorgeous, dont tell Helen though :roll:


----------



## Sara

I would like two tickets please

Sara


----------



## A3DFU

WOW,

this is really looking good this time round 

I will see if I get some friends to come along


----------



## robokn

i would like four tickets please


----------



## NaughTTy

Just did a quick tot-up based on the rough numbers on this thread and it looks like we could be up to around 50  There maybe some extra people I haven't accounted for but, based on numbers of friends that some people have mentioned, it is relatively accurate.

This is looking better and better 8)

Can't wait


----------



## A3DFU

And I will rmember to ask my friends :roll:


----------



## nutts

We are now hoping to firm up all the details and contact all TTOC members and everyone that as expressed an interest on here.

Remember though, this is for TTOC members only. That member can invite three other people (for example, their partner + couple of friends). The aim being to have as many TT's present for the photo shoot.

Personally I could probably bring at least 12 friends and family  but it won't be fair.

IF and only IF we don not get the required numbers to make this a goer, then we will allow (on a first come first served basis) TTOC members to bring an additional pair of friends and so on and so forth.

Everyone should make sure their membership is up to date and won't have expired by October 

PS we have one or two surprises for the day that we haven't yet announced :roll: 8) 8)


----------



## A3DFU

nutts said:


> PS we have one or two surprises for the day that we haven't yet announced :roll: 8) 8)


I love surprises


----------



## NaughTTy

nutts said:


> .....
> Remember though, this is for TTOC members only. That member can invite three other people (for example, their partner + couple of friends). The aim being to have as many TT's present for the photo shoot.


Not quite what I was told originally but I'm sure the number will be pretty good anyway :wink:

Also, last year quite a few people decided they wouldn't take their TT's but would go by train - probably due to parking restrictions/costs - will we have somewhere to park during the day and overnight?



nutts said:


> .....
> PS we have one or two surprises for the day that we haven't yet announced :roll: 8) 8)


If one of them isn't called Dita, I'm not coming :wink: :lol:


----------



## TTotal

Agreed Paul, a few of us from darn sarf were thinking of trains due to parking probs, perhaps Tim has thought of putting our TTs in the stable block ? :roll:


----------



## thebears

Ok, ill rememeber to join this month when i get paid and then count me in if there is space + Miss bears


----------



## NaughTTy

thebears said:


> Ok, ill rememeber to join this month when i get paid and then count me in if there is space + Miss bears


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## nutts

Not quite sure of the itinerary, but drive to the event during the day... have the photos, Drive to the hotel and park. Everyone goes on the coach to the Audi Forum and then the evening do?

If you've counted 40 or so and some of that includes people saying "put me down for 6", then based on the criteria I outlined, (personally) I think members will be inviting more of their friends...

BUT we do have to try and get more TT Owners there if we can... :?



NaughTTy said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....
> Remember though, this is for TTOC members only. That member can invite three other people (for example, their partner + couple of friends). The aim being to have as many TT's present for the photo shoot.
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite what I was told originally but I'm sure the number will be pretty good anyway :wink:
> 
> Also, last year quite a few people decided they wouldn't take their TT's but would go by train - probably due to parking restrictions/costs - will we have somewhere to park during the day and overnight?
> 
> 
> 
> nutts said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....
> PS we have one or two surprises for the day that we haven't yet announced :roll: 8) 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If one of them isn't called Dita, I'm not coming :wink: :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## NaughTTy

nutts said:


> Not quite sure of the itinerary, but drive to the event during the day... have the photos, Drive to the hotel and park. Everyone goes on the coach to the Audi Forum and then the evening do?
> 
> If you've counted 40 or so and some of that includes people saying "put me down for 6", then based on the criteria I outlined, (personally) I think members will be inviting more of their friends...
> 
> BUT we do have to try and get more TT Owners there if we can... :?
> 
> 
> 
> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nutts said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....
> Remember though, this is for TTOC members only. That member can invite three other people (for example, their partner + couple of friends). The aim being to have as many TT's present for the photo shoot.
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite what I was told originally but I'm sure the number will be pretty good anyway :wink:
> 
> Also, last year quite a few people decided they wouldn't take their TT's but would go by train - probably due to parking restrictions/costs - will we have somewhere to park during the day and overnight?
> 
> 
> 
> nutts said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....
> PS we have one or two surprises for the day that we haven't yet announced :roll: 8) 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If one of them isn't called Dita, I'm not coming :wink: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I'm doing my best to sell it


----------



## ObiWan

I will lend you the book from the auction Paul if she does not come :lol:


----------



## KevtoTTy

Just a thought....... when, where and how will we be changing into our smart clothes? or do we wear them sightseeing round town :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

kevtoTTy said:


> Just a thought....... when, where and how will we be changing into our smart clothes? or do we wear them sightseeing round town :lol:


Kevin,

you wikll be wearing smart cloths all day long, won't you :roll:


----------



## robokn

I am sure that this has been asked BUT how do we get the tickets and HOW do we pay???///


----------



## A3DFU

robokn said:


> I am sure that this has been asked BUT how do we get the tickets and HOW do we pay???///


In time.

Just relax and sit back


----------



## LakesTTer

We're getting close now and I need final numbers by this Friday(8th), that will be our cut off date. With the numbers in, I can work out how much this is going to cost and you can decide whether it's worth your while. Just to give you a quick heads up as to how the cost will be broken down. The meal will be between 15 and 20 quid per head, to hire the venue is 3 quid ph. Wine is 4.50 a bottle, Port is 7.50. The staff will all be paid 40 quid each, that'll be barmen, waiters and drivers. The numbers of these will be dictated by our final attendance figure. The tour round camp will be conducted by me, so it'll cost you nothing, if, however you feel like donating to the Army Benevolent Fund, The Royal British Legion or our new museum, anything would be greatly appreciated................................................................no pressure :lol: 
The bad news is, that both of our Bands are gigging that weekend so a Cavalry String Quartet is a no go. I have the facility to book pretty much anything through our contacts, I just need to know what you'd like then I can cost it up. I want to be able to give you a final per head figure by this time next week, you can decide if it's a goer and we can then work out how to collect the dosh. 
For the tour of camp, you can wear what you like, jeans and a polo shirt is the minimum to enter the Mess for a brew. Ladies, I'm afraid it's a bikini only establishment, mysoginists that we are :lol: Smart casual is usually the norm. 
So, to recap. A final figure by Friday, I don't need names or whatever, we can do that later, just the numbers. What you'd like fo entertainment?? Final costing by next Monday and Bob's you uncle, we can then get down to the nitty gritty.


----------



## A3DFU

I am definitely still up for it 
.
.
.
.
. digging the bikini out .... :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy

A3DFU said:


> I am definitely still up for it
> .
> .
> .
> .
> . digging the bikini out .... :lol:


Me too....but not the bikini obviously - one-piece only for me :lol:

Good to hear from you Tim. As per Mark's earlier post I have 4 people -Me + Ella plus 2 more. A few more could be gathered if necessary :wink:


----------



## A3DFU

NaughTTy said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am definitely still up for it
> .
> .
> .
> .
> . digging the bikini out .... :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Me too....but not the bikini obviously - one-piece only for me :lol:
Click to expand...

That's called leotard :wink: :roll:


----------



## R6B TT

Tim

Glad you're back safely.

4 definites - could bring up to 8 if there is room.


----------



## NaughTTy

A3DFU said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am definitely still up for it
> .
> .
> .
> .
> . digging the bikini out .... :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Me too....but not the bikini obviously - one-piece only for me :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's called leotard :wink: :roll:
Click to expand...

Nah - you wouldn't catch me doing Gymnastics in this :lol:


----------



## TTotal

Put us down, an all up figure would be good.
What news on accomadation? We thought the TTOC were organising rooms.

Richard ( mighTy Tea) and Julie are away this week on hols but are also up for it Tim.

Thanks mate for the hard work on this, we are all looking forward to a good sniff about the place :roll:

J &H


----------



## robokn

I would like 2 definatly and poss two more


----------



## phodge

Please put me down for a definate 4.

Any news on hotel rooms would be useful....

And I definately won't be wearing a bikini!!! :wink:


----------



## nutts

Tim

Can you contact us on [email protected]. We need to get a grip and open ticket sales in the shop. I know you've been away... but Steve (TT_Law) has taken over events, now that Lee has decided to concentrate on his family.

I believe Steve may have been trying to get in touch? I'll try you on the last email I have for you.


----------



## ObiWan

We want two but can we get this co-ordinated we only want to pay once :wink:


----------



## nutts

I've got some info from Tim. I'll pass it onto Steve and let him run with it. I'm sure once Steve has the hotel info, he will post up the details and we can enable the shop ticket sales


----------



## B16TTC

Put us down for 2 please.

Mervyn & Natalie


----------



## mighTy Tee

TTotal said:


> Put us down, an all up figure would be good.
> What news on accomadation? We thought the TTOC were organising rooms.
> 
> Richard ( mighTy Tea) and Julie are away this week on hols but are also up for it Tim.
> 
> Thanks mate for the hard work on this, we are all looking forward to a good sniff about the place :roll:
> 
> J &H


Back from Holiday and confirm Julie and I are definite for the weekend


----------



## nutts

Tickets for this event are now in the *TTOC shop*...

One of two slight amendments to the day... the Military band is no longer available for free, so we are having to source a 4 piece Jazz Band. We are also trying to book a table magician for during the meal. We are also trying to book a drum display team for immediately after the meal and prior to the dancing 

Steve should be confirming the primary (and backup) hotel by the end of this week. He will then post the details up for people to ring and book their accommodation.

A coach is booked to take everyone from the main hotel to the Audi Forum and then onwards to the Barracks for the evening meal. Travel back to the hotel is the responsibility of the attendee.

A full itinerary and details will be posted to everyone that has booked tickets, 1 week before the event.

This event is strictly

- Black Tie only
- Ticket only (no "on the door" sales)


----------



## NaughTTy

nutts said:


> Tickets for this event are now in the *TTOC shop*...


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## mighTy Tee

One question is there an official TTOC hotel for the weekend or do we fend for ourselves on that front?

If we are fending for ourselves any suggestions as to reasonably priced hotels?


----------



## NaughTTy

mighTy Tee said:


> One question is there an official TTOC hotel for the weekend or do we fend for ourselves on that front?
> 
> If we are fending for ourselves any suggestions as to reasonably priced hotels?





nutts said:


> Steve should be confirming the primary (and backup) hotel by the end of this week. He will then post the details up for people to ring and book their accommodation.


 :wink:


----------



## TTotal

Have we covered ...

Saturday morning we all arrive in out TTs and park where?
Official Photo shoot of us cars and event?
Dress code for Sat daytime?
Cameras allowed?
4-5pm coach pick up from where?
Are we dressed for dinner by 4pm?
Taxi service to hotel available from barracks Sat evening?
Hotel chosen yet?...(edit...TICK)


----------



## mighTy Tee

NaughTTy said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> 
> One question is there an official TTOC hotel for the weekend or do we fend for ourselves on that front?
> 
> If we are fending for ourselves any suggestions as to reasonably priced hotels?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nutts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steve should be confirming the primary (and backup) hotel by the end of this week. He will then post the details up for people to ring and book their accommodation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wink:
Click to expand...

  Sorry playing catch up here with both work and the forum


----------



## NaughTTy

TTotal said:


> Have we covered ...
> 
> Saturday morning we all arrive in out TTs and park where?
> Official Photo shoot of us cars and event?
> *Dress code for Sat daytime?*
> Cameras allowed?
> *4-5pm coach pick up from where?
> Are we dressed for dinner by 4pm?
> Taxi service to hotel available from barracks Sat evening?*
> Hotel chosen yet?...(edit...TICK)


Hi John,

My thought on these:

- I think dress code for sat daytime was in Tim's post - Smart casual.
- 4-5pm coach pick up is from the hotel that is due to be announced this week.
- I reckon we'll have to be dressed by 4pm as we're going straight from the Audi Forum to the Barracks as far as I can see. 
- Think it'll be a case of hailing a cab back to the hotel after the event (or walking if it's close enough.)


----------



## LakesTTer

TTotal said:


> Have we covered ...
> 
> Saturday morning we all arrive in out TTs and park where?
> Official Photo shoot of us cars and event?
> Dress code for Sat daytime?
> Cameras allowed?
> 4-5pm coach pick up from where?
> Are we dressed for dinner by 4pm?
> Taxi service to hotel available from barracks Sat evening?
> Hotel chosen yet?...(edit...TICK)


Saturday morning I would advise travel to camp by public transport, we have limited parking on camp, I could accommodate up to 15 cars on a first come first served basis. I need vehicle details and number of occupants to guarantee a place. PM me and I'll allocate.
South Carriage Drive is closed on Sundays, we could do a photoshoot sometime on Sunday before you all take off, I may be able to arrange a couple of horses and riders.
Dress for during the day is smart casual, jeans are acceptable. NO TRAINERS.
Cameras are allowed.
Pick up for the Audi Forum will be from camp and it will be mini-buses, no coach available.....sorry.
Dressed for dinner by 4.
Taxis are readily available from camp, just stick your hand in the air.
I need everyone to bring some form of photo id, passport or driving license so we can check everyone off the guest list. I'd hate for you to be turned away after paying 50 quid because we can't confirm your identity. This policy is non negotiable, if you're not on the guest list, you don't get in. If we can't identify you, you don't get in.
Slight change to the menu as I think I've already posted. Delete stuffed field mushrooms, insert warm breakfast salad. Veggie options to follow.
Any questions with regards to access to camp, parking etc, I'm happy to answer. 
In true military fashion, you will all be briefed on Saturday morning as we enjoy coffee in the Mess.


----------



## ObiWan

Trying to pay but Paypal wont let me yet?...........bloody technology!!


----------



## NaughTTy

LakesTTer said:


> I could accommodate up to 15 cars on a first come first served basis. I need vehicle details and number of occupants to guarantee a place. PM me and I'll allocate


PM on its way


----------



## NaughTTy

Booked for 4


----------



## nutts

ObiWan said:


> Trying to pay but Paypal wont let me yet?...........bloody technology!!


Barry... if you don't get any joy...

select cheque as the payment type and put a note in the order that you are paying by paypal, but you've had problems with Paypal. Then go into Paypal and pay direct to [email protected] (it could be the paypal IPN that's screwing up).


----------



## NaughTTy

nutts said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to pay but Paypal wont let me yet?...........bloody technology!!
> 
> 
> 
> Barry... if you don't get any joy...
> 
> select cheque as the payment type and put a note in the order that you are paying by paypal, but you've had problems with Paypal. Then go into Paypal and pay direct to [email protected] (it could be the paypal IPN that's screwing up).
Click to expand...

Worked for me


----------



## nutts

And me... with nearly everyone booking 4's we're in danger of closing this damn quick  8)


----------



## NaughTTy

nutts said:


> And me... with nearly everyone booking 4's we're in danger of closing this damn quick  8)


 8)

Do we have a max number?


----------



## TTotal

Quote TTOC

*Initially, we will be allowing each TTOC member to book a maximum of 4 tickets (member, partner + 2 guests). If by the 3rd week in Sept we do not sell 50 tickets, we will allow each member to purchase another pair and another pair in the 4th week.*


----------



## NaughTTy

TTotal said:


> Quote TTOC
> 
> *Initially, we will be allowing each TTOC member to book a maximum of 4 tickets (member, partner + 2 guests). If by the 3rd week in Sept we do not sell 50 tickets, we will allow each member to purchase another pair and another pair in the 4th week.*


Ah, but is 50 the max? :wink:


----------



## TTotal

*"Good game, good game "*


----------



## NaughTTy

TTotal said:


> *"Good game, good game "*











*"A real Bobby Dazzler"*


----------



## mighTy Tee

2 tickets purchased 

As a slight aside - the TTOC Shop shows my membership as having expired however it also shows a completed order for the renewal.... :?


----------



## TTotal

NaughTTy said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Good game, good game "*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"A real Bobby Dazzler"*
Click to expand...











OOOh you are awful, but I like you !


----------



## TTotal

TTotal said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Good game, good game "*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"A real Bobby Dazzler"*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OOOh you are awful, but I like you !
Click to expand...











Swinging! (Or dodgy as the case may be)


----------



## NaughTTy

TTotal said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Good game, good game "*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"A real Bobby Dazzler"*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OOOh you are awful, but I like you !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swinging! (Or dodgy as the case may be)
Click to expand...

Do you think we've strayed off topic? :lol:


----------



## TTotal

What makes you think that Paul?


----------



## TTotal

NaughTTy said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Good game, good game "*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"A real Bobby Dazzler"*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OOOh you are awful, but I like you !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swinging! (Or dodgy as the case may be)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you think we've strayed off topic? :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## TTotal

CRACKERJACK !


----------



## nutts

mighTy Tee said:


> 2 tickets purchased
> 
> As a slight aside - the TTOC Shop shows my membership as having expired however it also shows a completed order for the renewal.... :?


It won't be a problem Richard. We have redesigned the membership card and the first batch isn't due for about another week. All new members and renewals will get the new membership card... Lou will process the renewal when she gets back, which hopefully should coincide with the arrival of the cards.


----------



## TTotal

Dont tell him your name Pike!


----------



## nutts

We can go up to about 80... :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy

nutts said:


> We can go up to about 80... :roll:


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Thanks Mark  8)


----------



## ObiWan

nutts said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to pay but Paypal wont let me yet?...........bloody technology!!
> 
> 
> 
> Barry... if you don't get any joy...
> 
> select cheque as the payment type and put a note in the order that you are paying by paypal, but you've had problems with Paypal. Then go into Paypal and pay direct to [email protected] (it could be the paypal IPN that's screwing up).
Click to expand...

I forgot my password and have requested it three times now :? . I will see what happens today, otherwise I will send a cheque the old fashioned way


----------



## ObiWan

Ordered x2 by CHEQUE!! :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

Done


----------



## ObiWan

A3DFU said:


> Done


Now on with your dress


----------



## TTotal

Thats us two booked up, now what about our hotel? any news yet?


----------



## ttvic

We have also booked and would also like to know about hotel accommodation


----------



## nutts

Steve is on with hotels... as we speak  He said he would post up details by the end of this week 

The Ritz was mentioned 8)  :lol:


----------



## TTotal

Oh dear, thought we were looking at something up market...


----------



## A3DFU

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Done
> 
> 
> 
> Now on with your dress
Click to expand...

I will start 2 days before the event, plenty of time :lol:


----------



## Sara

i have my two tickets and counting down


----------



## Sara

[/quote]

I need everyone to bring some form of photo id, passport or driving license so we can check everyone off the guest list. I'd hate for you to be turned away after paying 50 quid because we can't confirm your identity. This policy is non negotiable, if you're not on the guest list, you don't get in. If we can't identify you, you don't get in.
[/quote]

Do we need to name our guest as in advance too, sorry if I am being a bit dim here 

it might help if i read the thread in order 
Sara


----------



## NaughTTy

Sara G said:


> I need everyone to bring some form of photo id, passport or driving license so we can check everyone off the guest list. I'd hate for you to be turned away after paying 50 quid because we can't confirm your identity. This policy is non negotiable, if you're not on the guest list, you don't get in. If we can't identify you, you don't get in.
> 
> 
> 
> Do we need to name our guest as in advance too, sorry if I am being a bit dim here
> 
> it might help if i read the thread in order
> Sara
Click to expand...

Not dim Sara - I was going to ask the same thing!

P.S. you have a PM :wink:


----------



## Sara

I am not sure who I am taking yet as I having to work most othe weeks either side in our London office  then will go down on the train


----------



## Sara

I am not sure who I am taking yet as I having to work most othe weeks either side in our London office  then will go down on the train


----------



## ObiWan

NaughTTy said:


> Sara G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need everyone to bring some form of photo id, passport or driving license so we can check everyone off the guest list. I'd hate for you to be turned away after paying 50 quid because we can't confirm your identity. This policy is non negotiable, if you're not on the guest list, you don't get in. If we can't identify you, you don't get in.
> 
> 
> 
> Do we need to name our guest as in advance too, sorry if I am being a bit dim here
> 
> it might help if i read the thread in order
> Sara
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not dim Sara - I was going to ask the same thing!
> 
> P.S. you have a PM :wink:
Click to expand...

Presume we need Tim or Mark to tell us then :?


----------



## nutts

I'll be emailing everyone who has bought tickets for the names of their guests... so just be patient :wink:


----------



## A3DFU

Two more tickets bought for some friends


----------



## nutts

You order comments noted Dani


----------



## A3DFU

nutts said:


> You order comments noted Dani


Ta  
I have two more friends who may want to come? But they are in LV atm gambling their money away ... :roll:


----------



## thebears

Just ordered two tickets and joined the TTOC. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Can't wait for a day out!


----------



## ttvic

thebears said:


> Just ordered two tickets and joined the TTOC. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Can't wait for a day out!


WELL DONE THAT MAN


----------



## NaughTTy

ttvic said:


> thebears said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just ordered two tickets and joined the TTOC. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Can't wait for a day out!
> 
> 
> 
> WELL DONE THAT MAN
Click to expand...

'bout bl**dy time too :wink:


----------



## thebears

NaughTTy said:


> ttvic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thebears said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just ordered two tickets and joined the TTOC. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Can't wait for a day out!
> 
> 
> 
> WELL DONE THAT MAN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 'bout bl**dy time too :wink:
Click to expand...

I've nearly had the car a year


----------



## ObiWan

thebears said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttvic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thebears said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just ordered two tickets and joined the TTOC. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Can't wait for a day out!
> 
> 
> 
> WELL DONE THAT MAN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 'bout bl**dy time too :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've nearly had the car a year
Click to expand...

Welcome anyway :lol:


----------



## mighTy Tee

Any news on the Hotel?


----------



## nutts

Steve is negotiating rates and checking availability with a hotel at the moment. He has managed to find one big enough with parking, within easy tube ride.


----------



## nutts

btw we are now in the 3rd week of Sept and as we have not quite sold 50 tickets... if anyone wants to buy somemore, please fire away. Let's limit it to another 4 per person for the moment, so a total of 8 inc member


----------



## A3DFU

nutts said:


> btw we are now in the 3rd week of Sept and as we have not quite sold 50 tickets... if anyone wants to buy somemore, please fire away. Let's limit it to another 4 per person for the moment, so a total of 8 inc member


Excellent, Mark 

I'll text my other two friends in LV if they have some money left after all this gambling :roll:


----------



## TT Law

All,

I have been in discussions with the Mercure Hotel London City.

It is located on the Southbank.

They have offered us the internet rate for a group discount:

Â£89 - Room Only

Â£99 - Room Single occupant with Breakfast

Â£109 - Room Double occupancy with Breakfast

They have a limited car park with only 10 spots on first come first served basis but they do have a secure public carpark adjacent for Â£12.

It may sound silly but I am confirming the exact location of the dinner before confirming with them just to make sure!

Any thoughts?

Steve


----------



## A3DFU

TT Law said:


> All,
> 
> I have been in discussions with the Mercure Hotel London City.
> 
> It is located on the Southbank.
> 
> They have offered us the internet rate for a group discount:
> 
> Â£89 - Room Only
> 
> Â£99 - Room Single occupant with Breakfast
> 
> Â£109 - Room Double occupancy with Breakfast
> 
> They have a limited car park with only 10 spots on first come first served basis but they do have a secure public carpark adjacent for Â£12.
> 
> It may sound silly but I am confirming the exact location of the dinner before confirming with them just to make sure!
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Steve


Sounds good, Steve

I suppose that price is per night?

Is everyone staying Friday/Saturday nights?


----------



## NaughTTy

A3DFU said:


> TT Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> All,
> 
> I have been in discussions with the Mercure Hotel London City.
> 
> It is located on the Southbank.
> 
> They have offered us the internet rate for a group discount:
> 
> Â£89 - Room Only
> 
> Â£99 - Room Single occupant with Breakfast
> 
> Â£109 - Room Double occupancy with Breakfast
> 
> They have a limited car park with only 10 spots on first come first served basis but they do have a secure public carpark adjacent for Â£12.
> 
> It may sound silly but I am confirming the exact location of the dinner before confirming with them just to make sure!
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good, Steve
> 
> I suppose that price is per night?
> 
> Is everyone staying Friday/Saturday nights?
Click to expand...

Only Saturday for us. Might even nip down to my brother's place in Kingston (as they are going to be with us on the night anyway) and come back to collect the car on the Sunday. Undecided at the moment.

Rooms look nice Steve


----------



## nutts

We're staying Saturday night only


----------



## ObiWan

Friday and Saturday for us


----------



## mighTy Tee

Is this Hotel now official or should we be waiting for Steve to confirm?


----------



## NaughTTy

mighTy Tee said:


> Is this Hotel now official or should we be waiting for Steve to confirm?


Think we're still waiting Richard - presumably we need a promotional code to quote when booking.


----------



## thebears

I'm staying the Saturday night, car is booked in for parking at the barracks so will no doubt leave it there for the night and collect sunday.

Paul are we on for an early London cruise?


----------



## phodge

Saturday only for us as well. We'll be coming up by train as we'll have guests with us and we won't all fit in the TTR!

Will there be somewhere at the hotel (or even at the barracks??) that we can leave all our gear as I guess we won't be able to check in until lunchtime...??


----------



## NaughTTy

thebears said:


> I'm staying the Saturday night, car is booked in for parking at the barracks so will no doubt leave it there for the night and collect sunday.
> 
> Paul are we on for an early London cruise?


Definitely - Plan to leave around 8am from Aylesbury.


----------



## NaughTTy

phodge said:


> Saturday only for us as well. We'll be coming up by train as we'll have guests with us and we won't all fit in the TTR!
> 
> Will there be somewhere at the hotel (or even at the barracks??) that we can leave all our gear as I guess we won't be able to check in until lunchtime...??


You can leave it in my car if you like Penny, I'll be parked in the barracks


----------



## phodge

NaughTTy said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday only for us as well. We'll be coming up by train as we'll have guests with us and we won't all fit in the TTR!
> 
> Will there be somewhere at the hotel (or even at the barracks??) that we can leave all our gear as I guess we won't be able to check in until lunchtime...??
> 
> 
> 
> You can leave it in my car if you like Penny, I'll be parked in the barracks
Click to expand...

Thanks Paul, that could be a good idea....


----------



## TT Law

All,

I am just waiting for the hotel to confirm by E Mail. This should be in Monday and I'll post as soon as this is done.

The hotel is the Mercure on the South Bank near Waterloo.

Although this is 20mins by tube/cab to the venue it offers the best value & car parking available for the date.

The hotels around the venue at Hyde Park are very expensive/look naff or have no parking.

Steve


----------



## R6B TT

Will / can there be shower and changing facilities at the Barracks for those people who aren't staying overnight in the hotel ?


----------



## robokn

What is the latest that i can book need 2 tickets as i am trying to move around that time just awaiting a date from the soliciters

many thanks

Rob O'Kane


----------



## LakesTTer

R6B TT said:


> Will / can there be shower and changing facilities at the Barracks for those people who aren't staying overnight in the hotel ?


The closest showers are on the floor above the venue, unfortunately it's also our living accommodation and I can't allow strangers to wander around. I can test the water and see how many people will be staying that weekend and if I'm the only one, then I can allow ONE or TWO to shower upstairs. What I don't want is a great horde asking if they can use the facilities, it's our home after all and I'm sure you wouldn't want loads of people wandering around your bathooms :lol: I'll see what I can do.


----------



## thebears

Any confirmation on the hotel, i cant access the forum from work anymore  so if it is a goer can someone email me. Email address is at bottom.


----------



## NaughTTy

thebears said:


> Any confirmation on the hotel, i cant access the forum from work anymore  so if it is a goer can someone email me. Email address is at bottom.


Don't worry Dale, I'll let you know mate


----------



## NaughTTy

R6B TT said:


> Will / can there be shower and changing facilities at the Barracks for those people who aren't staying overnight in the hotel ?


Rob,

I reckon there'll be enough staying at the hotel to sort something out there. Saying that, my brother and his wife are going to be with us and they won't be staying the night, so we're going to let them use our facilities. I'm sure there will be some willing to share theirs with you.


----------



## thebears

NaughTTy said:


> thebears said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any confirmation on the hotel, i cant access the forum from work anymore  so if it is a goer can someone email me. Email address is at bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry Dale, I'll let you know mate
Click to expand...

Cheers Paul

I did notice on laterooms.com that the hotel was avaible for Â£110 inc breakfast for a double

fingers crossed for a good deal.

dale


----------



## NaughTTy

thebears said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thebears said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any confirmation on the hotel, i cant access the forum from work anymore  so if it is a goer can someone email me. Email address is at bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry Dale, I'll let you know mate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheers Paul
> 
> I did notice on laterooms.com that the hotel was avaible for Â£110 inc breakfast for a double
> 
> fingers crossed for a good deal.
> 
> dale
Click to expand...

From a couple of pages back:



TT Law said:


> They have offered us the internet rate for a group discount:
> 
> Â£89 - Room Only
> 
> Â£99 - Room Single occupant with Breakfast
> 
> Â£109 - Room Double occupancy with Breakfast


----------



## robokn

hello mate what hotel is that?? and is it SECURE parking if i bringing the TT???


----------



## NaughTTy

robokn said:


> hello mate what hotel is that?? and is it SECURE parking if i bringing the TT???


Still waiting for Steve (TT Law) to get back with confirmation from the hotel. This was from his post a couple of pages back:



TT Law said:


> All,
> 
> I have been in discussions with the Mercure Hotel London City.
> 
> It is located on the Southbank.
> 
> They have offered us the internet rate for a group discount:
> 
> Â£89 - Room Only
> 
> Â£99 - Room Single occupant with Breakfast
> 
> Â£109 - Room Double occupancy with Breakfast
> 
> They have a limited car park with only 10 spots on first come first served basis but they do have a secure public carpark adjacent for Â£12.
> 
> It may sound silly but I am confirming the exact location of the dinner before confirming with them just to make sure!
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Steve


There may still be room at the barracks - there were 15 (max) spaces available:


LakesTTer said:


> ...... I could accommodate up to 15 cars on a first come first served basis. I need vehicle details and number of occupants to guarantee a place. PM me and I'll allocate.
> 
> Dress for during the day is smart casual, jeans are acceptable. NO TRAINERS.
> Cameras are allowed.
> Pick up for the Audi Forum will be from camp and it will be mini-buses, no coach available.....sorry.
> Dressed for dinner by 4.
> Taxis are readily available from camp, just stick your hand in the air.
> I need everyone to bring some form of photo id, passport or driving license so we can check everyone off the guest list. I'd hate for you to be turned away after paying 50 quid because we can't confirm your identity. This policy is non negotiable, if you're not on the guest list, you don't get in. If we can't identify you, you don't get in.
> Any questions with regards to access to camp, parking etc, I'm happy to answer.
> In true military fashion, you will all be briefed on Saturday morning as we enjoy coffee in the Mess.


Try sending LakesTTer a pm to see if there are any left


----------



## A3DFU

Any update on the hotel, Steve? Can we start booking?


----------



## NaughTTy

A3DFU said:


> Any update on the hotel, Steve? Can we start booking?


Ditto - we're running out of time me thinks :?


----------



## TT Law

All,

Hotel details confirmed:

Mercure Hotel London

Address : 
75-79 Southwark Street
SE1 0JA LONDON
UNITED KINGDOM

Tel : (+44)20/79020800
Fax : (+44)20/79020810
E-mail : [email protected]

Hotel manager : 
Mr Rob MCINTYRE
Head Chef : 
Mr Stevan BONNAR

When you call please quote TT Owners Club.

The rooms are:

Â£89 - Room Only

Â£99 - Room Single occupant with Breakfast

Â£109 - Room Double occupancy with Breakfast

They have a limited car park with only 10 spots on first come first served basis but they do have a secure public carpark adjacent for Â£12.

The hotel is on the South bank approx 20 minutes to the Dinner Venue (Tube).

You can now get booking and I will post up a full itinerary as soon as confirmed. Any issues with the hotel please post ASAP.

Steve


----------



## R6B TT

LakesTTer said:


> R6B TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will / can there be shower and changing facilities at the Barracks for those people who aren't staying overnight in the hotel ?
> 
> 
> 
> The closest showers are on the floor above the venue, unfortunately it's also our living accommodation and I can't allow strangers to wander around. I can test the water and see how many people will be staying that weekend and if I'm the only one, then I can allow ONE or TWO to shower upstairs. What I don't want is a great horde asking if they can use the facilities, it's our home after all and I'm sure you wouldn't want loads of people wandering around your bathooms :lol: I'll see what I can do.
Click to expand...

Tim

It's the girlies who were asking as they will need time to shower and get ready.

We won't be stopping over due to kids, so maybe you can recommend a hotel nearby which does rooms by the hour :wink:

Sure there must be some about near the barracks :roll:


----------



## A3DFU

I just spoke with a friendly French lady who didn't know a thing about any discount/rooms etc. So she will speak with the manager on Monday and call me back :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy

A3DFU said:


> I just spoke with a friendly French lady who didn't know a thing about any discount/rooms etc. So she will speak with the manager on Monday and call me back :roll:


That saves me a job today then - I'll wait 'til Monday to book. :roll:


----------



## robokn

Been asked by the wife what the girlies are wearing as she dosn't want to be over/under dressed please help less earache if you know what i mean

thanks


----------



## mighTy Tee

How literal is "black tie"?

Have several choices of darker colours as well as black and would like confirmation "black tie" is a only generic term for formal DJ and dickie-bow.


----------



## robokn

richard happy with what i am wearing it's jeanette whose worried


----------



## A3DFU

robokn said:


> Been asked by the wife what the girlies are wearing as she dosn't want to be over/under dressed please help less earache if you know what i mean
> 
> thanks


I was going to wear a long dress but have now decided on a cocktail dress


----------



## nutts

Update 

Hopefully everyone has now booked their accommodation?

We are still short of about a dozen people to make this event non subsidised!

Based on the original estimate of 50 people at Â£50 we would have just about broken even at current numbers... 48 so far! but the actual price for 48 people works out to be about Â£70/head (a mix of fixed and variable cost).

So come on BOOK YOUR BLACK TIE DINNER TICKETS NOW! 

Don't miss this *never to be repeated* opportunity :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy

mighTy Tee said:


> How literal is "black tie"?
> 
> Have several choices of darker colours as well as black and would like confirmation "black tie" is a only generic term for formal DJ and dickie-bow.


Richard - definitely generic for the DJ and dickie.

Rob - My wife is wearing a long (floor length) dress if it helps yours decide.

Mark - no-one has booked accomodation AFAIK - Dani tried on Saturday but they didn't know about our discount :roll: I'm going to try today.


----------



## A3DFU

I will try later today again


----------



## robokn

Thanks for that will let the wife know


----------



## NaughTTy

Managed to book a double room with breakfast. She confirmed the rate back to me but said the booking will be confirmed by e-mail when the whole group have booked - not sure how many they are expecting bookings for though.


----------



## phodge

2 rooms booked, room only. I was also told that the confirmation would come once all the rooms were booked.


----------



## NaughTTy

phodge said:


> 2 rooms booked, room only. I was also told that the confirmation would come once all the rooms were booked.


Not staying for brekkie then Penny?


----------



## phodge

I actually thought that Â£10 each for brekkie was a bit steep! Not sure how much I'll be able to eat after all that dinner the night before.....

Might just get some bacon & eggs in at home and have brunch!


----------



## NaughTTy

phodge said:


> I actually thought that Â£10 each for brekkie was a bit steep! Not sure how much I'll be able to eat after all that dinner the night before.....
> 
> Might just get some bacon & eggs in at home and have brunch!


Yeah, you've probably got a point. I had thought about going out for breakfast on the Sunday but decided it might be easier to stay in the hotel and get room service :roll:


----------



## LakesTTer

R6B TT said:


> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R6B TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will / can there be shower and changing facilities at the Barracks for those people who aren't staying overnight in the hotel ?
> 
> 
> 
> The closest showers are on the floor above the venue, unfortunately it's also our living accommodation and I can't allow strangers to wander around. I can test the water and see how many people will be staying that weekend and if I'm the only one, then I can allow ONE or TWO to shower upstairs. What I don't want is a great horde asking if they can use the facilities, it's our home after all and I'm sure you wouldn't want loads of people wandering around your bathooms :lol: I'll see what I can do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tim
> 
> It's the girlies who were asking as they will need time to shower and get ready.
> 
> We won't be stopping over due to kids, so maybe you can recommend a hotel nearby which does rooms by the hour :wink:
> 
> Sure there must be some about near the barracks :roll:
Click to expand...

I can help with a few people who need to get ready, I'll have to cordon our showers off for the duration. We have no female Mess Members and wives and girlfriends are only here occasionally, so it could be a little awkward but not impossible.


----------



## nutts

We have some time between the tour and the pickup for the champagne reception... I had thought everyone would go back to the hotel for a few drinks 8)  If you wanted to get ready in our room (once we've gone downstairs :wink: ) you are welcome Rob


----------



## TT Law

I have been in contact with the hotel today and three rooms have been booked.

Unfortunately anyone looking for rooms on Friday night is out of luck. I am not happy but the hotel has sold out and they say other hotels in Central London are equally busy.

So for those wiaitng to book for Saturday night - Get booking!

Steve


----------



## thebears

Just booked the room, room only as we will probably hunt down a greasy spoon somewhere on the way home 

For information Jacs is wearing a long formal dress but is now undecided as this thread turns it to a "what are you wearing" :lol:

Quote from Jacs


> Sorry to inturrupt you Dale but I am now not sure if its 'cocktail' or 'ball' dress affair!!!


Me well, still have two weeks till decide


----------



## NaughTTy

thebears said:


> Just booked the room, room only as we will probably hunt down a greasy spoon somewhere on the way home
> 
> For information Jacs is wearing a long formal dress but is now undecided as this thread turns it to a "what are you wearing" :lol:
> 
> Quote from Jacs
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to inturrupt you Dale but I am now not sure if its 'cocktail' or 'ball' dress affair!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Me well, still have two weeks till decide
Click to expand...

She better wear the blue one after all the work that went into it :wink: :lol:

Got my text then Dale?


----------



## nutts

As long as the girls are wearing stockings & suspenders I don't care whether they wear short cocktail dresses or long ball gowns

As for the boys... Black tie means BLACK TIE! Get those DJ's out of the closet guys 8)


----------



## R6B TT

nutts said:


> As long as the girls are wearing stockings & suspenders I don't care whether they wear short cocktail dresses or long ball gowns
> 
> As for the boys... Black tie means BLACK TIE! Get those DJ's out of the closet guys 8)


I will be wearing a Dinner Suit but with a Purple or Blue tie - or maybe even Red ?

Depends which long dress she chooses to wear, it is considered polite apparently nowadays to wear a tie which complements the partners outfit.

So the bloke in the posh clothes shop (Jolliffes) in Marlow told me.


----------



## thebears

NaughTTy said:


> Got my text then Dale?


Yeah :roll: Was cycling up to the top of Snowdon at the time, fingers to cold to press the buttons to reply [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]

After the 2.5 hour climb and 30min decent I was to high on adrenalin and forgot, sorry 

See you one the 14th


----------



## nutts

R6B TT said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> 
> As long as the girls are wearing stockings & suspenders I don't care whether they wear short cocktail dresses or long ball gowns
> 
> As for the boys... Black tie means BLACK TIE! Get those DJ's out of the closet guys 8)
> 
> 
> 
> I will be wearing a Dinner Suit but with a Purple or Blue tie - or maybe even Red ?
> 
> Depends which long dress she chooses to wear, it is considered polite apparently nowadays to wear a tie which complements the partners outfit.
> 
> So the bloke in the posh clothes shop (Jolliffes) in Marlow told me.
Click to expand...

So *strictly *black tie then :wink:


----------



## ObiWan

nutts said:


> R6B TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nutts said:
> 
> 
> 
> As long as the girls are wearing stockings & suspenders I don't care whether they wear short cocktail dresses or long ball gowns
> 
> As for the boys... Black tie means BLACK TIE! Get those DJ's out of the closet guys 8)
> 
> 
> 
> I will be wearing a Dinner Suit but with a Purple or Blue tie - or maybe even Red ?
> 
> Depends which long dress she chooses to wear, it is considered polite apparently nowadays to wear a tie which complements the partners outfit.
> 
> So the bloke in the posh clothes shop (Jolliffes) in Marlow told me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So *strictly *black tie then :wink:
Click to expand...

So if we do not wear a tie, the ladies all go naked then :wink:


----------



## robokn

Well the royal WE have made a decision and gone and booked the hotel for friday and saturday may as well make a weekend of it, now who do i pay for the tickets????????


----------



## R6B TT

robokn said:


> Well the royal WE have made a decision and gone and booked the hotel for friday and saturday may as well make a weekend of it, now who do i pay for the tickets????????


Have you booked the tickets ?

If not you can do so and pay here

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/catalog/


----------



## NaughTTy

Damn, Rob beat me too it....but my link goes direct :wink:


----------



## robokn

Sorry fellas beat you both by reading thru all the pages of this thread well hotel and dinner and breakfast booked can't wait now, will be bringing the candy apple for a weekend outing to london village see you all there


----------



## ObiWan

How are people planning on getting from the hotel to the venue? I am confused, are we planning a coach?


----------



## NaughTTy

ObiWan said:


> How are people planning on getting from the hotel to the venue? I am confused, are we planning a coach?


I've bagged a parking space at the barracks  but not sure what everyone else is doing if they haven't got a space there or have gone without their car.


----------



## TT Law

I am under the impression that a coach was included from Hotel - Forum - Barracks.

I'll get hold of Tim and confirm the arrangements.

I will get an plan together by the weekend, subject to E Mails being responded to.

Steve


----------



## A3DFU

ObiWan said:


> How are people planning on getting from the hotel to the venue? I am confused, are we planning a coach?


In the itinery it says: -
_4:00pm - 5:00pm Coach pick up for the Audi Forum in Picadilly_
I expect this to be a coach which picks us up from the hotel (mercure) and takes us to the Audi Forum


----------



## A3DFU

Oh, pardon me for being daft but how do we get to the Barracks in the morning? Are we each making our own way there or will it be a coach thing from the Mercure hotel?


----------



## ObiWan

TT Law said:


> I am under the impression that a coach was included from Hotel - Forum - Barracks.
> 
> I'll get hold of Tim and confirm the arrangements.
> 
> I will get an plan together by the weekend, subject to E Mails being responded to.
> 
> Steve


Hopefully

Hotel - Forum - Barracks - Hotel :wink:


----------



## nutts

That was the original concept... but Tim has confirmed that the coach (a couple of minibuses) will run between the barracks and the Audi Forum.

So you either bag one of the few spaces at the barracks or park at the hotel and get the tube to and from the hotel  I believe we are planning on getting the tube in the morning and then back later that afternoon. 

Probably a taxi at the end of the night


----------



## A3DFU

So what time do peeps meet at the hotel?


----------



## ObiWan

We are going to look at a hotel closer to the event, cannot be arsed with all the messing about if we have no coach


----------



## ttvic

Which is the closes Underground station to the Barracks?


----------



## phodge

And is there any public parking close to the barracks?


----------



## NaughTTy

ttvic said:


> Which is the closes Underground station to the Barracks?


Knightsbridge is probably the closest Vic


----------



## ObiWan

We are booked into the Royal Horse Guards Hotel for two nights :?

Sue told me off for dithering :lol: :lol: so just booked it anyway. I only hope its close to the Barracks where we are meeting


----------



## NaughTTy

phodge said:


> And is there any public parking close to the barracks?


Penny, I found this info - might be useful :wink:

Edit - might help if I actually added the link :roll:

http://www.londontown.com/LondonInformation/Travel/Knightsbridge_Green_NCP/3f63/


----------



## NaughTTy

ObiWan said:


> We are booked into the Royal Horse Guards Hotel for two nights :?
> 
> Sue told me off for dithering :lol: :lol: so just booked it anyway. I only hope its close to the Barracks where we are meeting


Stick "from: SW7 1SE to: SW1A 2EJ, UK" into Google maps and you get:

Start address: SW7 1SE (Barracks)

End address: SW1A 2EJ (Thistle Royal Horseguards Hotel)

Distance: 2.1 miles


----------



## ObiWan

NaughTTy said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are booked into the Royal Horse Guards Hotel for two nights :?
> 
> Sue told me off for dithering :lol: :lol: so just booked it anyway. I only hope its close to the Barracks where we are meeting
> 
> 
> 
> Stick "from: SW7 1SE to: SW1A 2EJ, UK" into Google maps and you get:
> 
> Start address: SW7 1SE (Barracks)
> 
> End address: SW1A 2EJ (Thistle Royal Horseguards Hotel)
> 
> Distance: 2.1 miles
Click to expand...

Thanks Paul........... local knowledge


----------



## NaughTTy

ObiWan said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are booked into the Royal Horse Guards Hotel for two nights :?
> 
> Sue told me off for dithering :lol: :lol: so just booked it anyway. I only hope its close to the Barracks where we are meeting
> 
> 
> 
> Stick "from: SW7 1SE to: SW1A 2EJ, UK" into Google maps and you get:
> 
> Start address: SW7 1SE (Barracks)
> 
> End address: SW1A 2EJ (Thistle Royal Horseguards Hotel)
> 
> Distance: 2.1 miles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Paul........... local knowledge
Click to expand...

Ain't the internet a wonderful thing? :wink:


----------



## ObiWan

NaughTTy said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are booked into the Royal Horse Guards Hotel for two nights :?
> 
> Sue told me off for dithering :lol: :lol: so just booked it anyway. I only hope its close to the Barracks where we are meeting
> 
> 
> 
> Stick "from: SW7 1SE to: SW1A 2EJ, UK" into Google maps and you get:
> 
> Start address: SW7 1SE (Barracks)
> 
> End address: SW1A 2EJ (Thistle Royal Horseguards Hotel)
> 
> Distance: 2.1 miles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Paul........... local knowledge
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ain't the internet a wonderful thing? :wink:
Click to expand...

A bit more than the 5 minute stroll Sue told me :!:


----------



## nutts

ObiWan said:


> We are booked into the Royal Horse Guards Hotel for two nights :?
> 
> Sue told me off for dithering :lol: :lol: so just booked it anyway. I only hope its close to the Barracks where we are meeting


Out of interest Barry, why did you book this when it's a couple of miles away anyway and not the Mercure?

The Royal Horse Guards hotelis available for Â£99 :?


----------



## ObiWan

nutts said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are booked into the Royal Horse Guards Hotel for two nights :?
> 
> Sue told me off for dithering :lol: :lol: so just booked it anyway. I only hope its close to the Barracks where we are meeting
> 
> 
> 
> Out of interest Barry, why did you book this when it's a couple of miles away anyway and not the Mercure?
> 
> The Royal Horse Guards hotelis available for Â£99 :?
Click to expand...

I didn't, Sue did!! She said it was a lot closer? We are also thinking of staying on, if time allows and she tells me its a lot more central?

How far away is the Mecure from the venue?


----------



## NaughTTy

ObiWan said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are booked into the Royal Horse Guards Hotel for two nights :?
> 
> Sue told me off for dithering :lol: :lol: so just booked it anyway. I only hope its close to the Barracks where we are meeting
> 
> 
> 
> Out of interest Barry, why did you book this when it's a couple of miles away anyway and not the Mercure?
> 
> The Royal Horse Guards hotelis available for Â£99 :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't, Sue did!! She said it was a lot closer? We are also thinking of staying on, if time allows and she tells me its a lot more central?
> 
> How far away is the Mecure from the venue?
Click to expand...

Start address: SE1 0JA

End address: SW7 1SE

Distance: 3.6 mi
:wink:


----------



## ObiWan

NaughTTy said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nutts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are booked into the Royal Horse Guards Hotel for two nights :?
> 
> Sue told me off for dithering :lol: :lol: so just booked it anyway. I only hope its close to the Barracks where we are meeting
> 
> 
> 
> Out of interest Barry, why did you book this when it's a couple of miles away anyway and not the Mercure?
> 
> The Royal Horse Guards hotelis available for Â£99 :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't, Sue did!! She said it was a lot closer? We are also thinking of staying on, if time allows and she tells me its a lot more central?
> 
> How far away is the Mecure from the venue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Start address: SE1 0JA
> 
> End address: SW7 1SE
> 
> Distance: 3.6 mi
> :wink:
Click to expand...

How did I know that you were going to say that :lol:


----------



## ObiWan

Now I am confused

I thought that the Black Tie was at

Headquarters Household Cavalry
Horse Guards
Whitehall
London
SW1A 2AX

Can somebody FFS please clarify where we are going............... please!!


----------



## TT Law

Barry,

The location is on the southern fringe of Hyde Park. The postcode is SW7 1SE. Here is the Multimap Link:

http://www.multimap.com/map/browse....blic&addr2=&quicksearch=sw7 1se&addr3=&addr1=

Steve


----------



## ObiWan

TT Law said:


> Barry,
> 
> The location is on the southern fringe of Hyde Park. The postcode is SW7 1SE. Here is the Multimap Link:
> 
> http://www.multimap.com/map/browse....blic&addr2=&quicksearch=sw7 1se&addr3=&addr1=
> 
> Steve


Yes that is what Paul posted but Rob put the other address up for the dinner? This is why we picked the hotel, as long as we are certain that the SW7 1SE is the right address? I know this is where the barracks are but it is not the same address as the Horse Gaurds Main Facility?

Also, are the events still on for the Saturday morning?


----------



## NaughTTy

You've got me confused now Barry. Do we think the dinner is at a different location then? Can someone confirm?

(Doesn't really worry me as we'll just get a cab from wherever at the end of the night anyway  )


----------



## ObiWan

NaughTTy said:


> You've got me confused now Barry. Do we think the dinner is at a different location then? Can someone confirm?
> 
> (Doesn't really worry me as we'll just get a cab from wherever at the end of the night anyway  )


Yes, I am confused?

Its not the end of the night I am concerned about, it is the morning and then the start of the evening I am unsure of?


----------



## A3DFU

I have now cancelled my room at the Mercure hotel as they don't have any availabilities for Friday night.
I will now be staying at the same hotel as Barry and Sue


----------



## TTotal

Havent looked at this for a while.... seems its all clear as mud. :?


----------



## LakesTTer

Bloody civilians, how do you get anything done?? :lol:

This is a one way conversation so stand up straight and pay attention.

The venue for coffee and the tour round camp is Hyde Park Barracks, SW7 1SE. If you turn up at HQ Household Cav, YOUR IN THE WRONG PLACE!!

The meeting point for transport to the Audi Forum and dinner afterwards is Hyde Park Barracks, SW7 1SE. If you're anywhere but there, YOUR IN THE WRONG PLACE!!

I have room for about 5 more cars if anyone would like to park on camp.

The venue has never changed, it's always been Hyde Park Barracks, SW7 1SE. I can get you from camp to the Audi place and back again, in time for dinner.

Getting into London and your respective hotels, I'm afraid you're on you're own, that goes for getting to camp on Saturday morning.

Now, do please try and pay attention


----------



## ObiWan

Now clear.......... I might need a different hotel but at least I know where I am eating


----------



## R6B TT

ObiWan said:


> TT Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> Barry,
> 
> The location is on the southern fringe of Hyde Park. The postcode is SW7 1SE. Here is the Multimap Link:
> 
> http://www.multimap.com/map/browse....blic&addr2=&quicksearch=sw7 1se&addr3=&addr1=
> 
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Yes that is what Paul posted but Rob put the other address up for the dinner? This is why we picked the hotel, as long as we are certain that the SW7 1SE is the right address? I know this is where the barracks are but it is not the same address as the Horse Gaurds Main Facility?
> 
> Also, are the events still on for the Saturday morning?
Click to expand...

Rob was just working off the HC Website since we didn't have anything else to go on


----------



## NaughTTy

:lol:

Thanks for confirming I'm not going mad Tim :lol:


----------



## TTotal

Bring back National Service :lol:


----------



## LakesTTer

TTotal said:


> Bring back National Service :lol:


Did you do some?? :lol:


----------



## TTotal

2 years in the 1st Newbury Sea Scouts , SIR !


----------



## ObiWan

6 weeks in the Boys Brigade .........


----------



## NaughTTy

Dizzy heights of the Chief Scout Award for me  :roll:


----------



## TTotal

NaughTTy said:


> Dizzy heights of the Chief Scout Award for me  :roll:


Thought I saw you playing with your woggle


----------



## NaughTTy

TTotal said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dizzy heights of the Chief Scout Award for me  :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I saw you playing with your woggle
Click to expand...

  :lol:


----------



## TTotal

And Paul.............

Isnt it about time you stopped wearing short trousers :?

(Watch out for the verger  )


----------



## LakesTTer

Everyone who is attending this event, could you all please PM me with your names and ALL you guests names, I also need vehicle details of those wishing to park, just so that I'm sure I've not missed anyone. I will then compile a consolidated list to give to my security team for Saturday morning. Remember, no ID, no entry. Apart from that, there will be no other intrusions on your liberty, unless you pi55 me off :lol:, my staff are all custody trained and we do have cells.
I would like you to arrive at the Barracks between 9 and half past on Sat morning, we can then grab a brew before I show you around camp. 
Can I ask that you please come to the entrance to camp which is on South Carriage Drive, that means going into Hyde Park. You can't miss it, big gates, 2 blokes with flourescent jackets and guns.
One thing I forgot to mention, those parking on camp will have to leave their keys in the Guardroom, no-one will drive your babies, it's a precautionary measure in case of a fire we'll have to move cars to get the horses out into the open, any objections...................park on a meter!! You can pick them up again Sunday morning.
This may all sound a bit Draconian, but it's been tried and tested on many functions and is a small price to pay to ensure we all stay safe, you will all be fully briefed on Sat am over tea and coffee, if you all move when I move, spot your targets and keep your heads down you'll be fine :lol: 
I have no desire to see Scout or Brownie uniforms and woggles will be shot on sight.


----------



## NaughTTy

LakesTTer said:


> Everyone who is attending this event, could you all please PM me with your names and ALL you guests names, I also need vehicle details of those wishing to park, just so that I'm sure I've not missed anyone. I will then compile a consolidated list to give to my security team for Saturday morning. Remember, no ID, no entry. Apart from that, there will be no other intrusions on your liberty, unless you pi55 me off :lol:, my staff are all custody trained and we do have cells.
> I would like you to arrive at the Barracks between 9 and half past on Sat morning, we can then grab a brew before I show you around camp.
> Can I ask that you please come to the entrance to camp which is on South Carriage Drive, that means going into Hyde Park. You can't miss it, big gates, 2 blokes with flourescent jackets and guns.
> One thing I forgot to mention, those parking on camp will have to leave their keys in the Guardroom, no-one will drive your babies, it's a precautionary measure in case of a fire we'll have to move cars to get the horses out into the open, any objections...................park on a meter!! You can pick them up again Sunday morning.
> This may all sound a bit Draconian, but it's been tried and tested on many functions and is a small price to pay to ensure we all stay safe, you will all be fully briefed on Sat am over tea and coffee, if you all move when I move, spot your targets and keep your heads down you'll be fine :lol:
> I have no desire to see Scout or Brownie uniforms and woggles will be shot on sight.


PM sent....and I'll make sure I leave my woggle at home :lol:


----------



## mighTy Tee

PM Sent


----------



## ObiWan

PM Sent


----------



## robokn

PM sent thanks


----------



## TTotal

10, 4 Roger, out.


----------



## phodge

PM sent...


----------



## A3DFU

Sue, Barry and I will be staying in London on Friday night. Anyone up for a dinner? 7:30pm'ish?


----------



## robokn

Sorry going to watch departed in leicester sq and then onto china town for some late night food


----------



## TTotal

Guys, my post to Tim (Lakester) is still in my outbox, can you all check?

If yours is too it means that he aint reading his PMs, if yours is in sentbox then he has it.

Tim, if you are there...

Helen Patricia Lloyd & John Michael Selman is us :wink:


----------



## mighTy Tee

Mine is still in my outbox as well.


----------



## TTotal

Mmm lets hope Tim reads this before the weekend?

DONT FORGET we all need Passport and or Driving license for security ID


----------



## ObiWan

Mine has gone from my outbox so Tim is still picking some up?


----------



## LakesTTer

Guys and Girls, I've got all your pm's, thank you. For some inexplicable reason, Orange took money for my broadband account then cancelled it, I'm having to use t'internet in our Learn Direct facility until I can get up and running again, consequently there will be a delay, but I'll be checking in daily to see how it's going.


----------



## TTotal

Nice one Timothy


----------



## nutts

In case anyone wants it... this is a map of where we are eating & drinking & sleeping.


----------



## ObiWan

nutts said:


> In case anyone wants it... this is a map of where we are eating & drinking & sleeping.


Can we see the big red circle from the ground :wink:


----------



## TTotal

Blimey, thats tough with a 12inch screen


----------



## nutts

Forget a phone with a 2.5" screen then :wink:


----------



## robokn

I take it that the barracks is where we are parking the cars, a bit far from the hotel decisions decisions drop off the luggae first or the car the tube it back to the hotel who else is parking at the barracks?????


----------



## NaughTTy

robokn said:


> I take it that the barracks is where we are parking the cars, a bit far from the hotel decisions decisions drop off the luggae first or the car the tube it back to the hotel who else is parking at the barracks?????


Rob,

I'm driving to the barracks in the morning and leaving my car there 'til Sunday. We'll probably just get a cab to and from the hotel in the afternoon and evening. Much easier than dragging luggage on the tube etc. Then again, we will be sharing the cost of cabs with my brother and his wife. I'm sure you'll find someone to share the load if necessary.


----------



## nutts

We were going to do the same as Paul, but I've reconsidered. We're now going to leave th car at the hotel in the morning and get a tube to the baracks and back. Then we'll get a cab in the afternoon when dressed up and get a cab back at the end of the night


----------



## ObiWan

nutts said:


> We were going to do the same as Paul, but I've reconsidered. We're now going to leave th car at the hotel in the morning and get a tube to the baracks and back. Then we'll get a cab in the afternoon when dressed up and get a cab back at the end of the night


Ditto :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy

I just like the idea of 24hr armed guard for my baby :roll: :wink:


----------



## ObiWan

NaughTTy said:


> I just like the idea of 24hr armed guard for my baby :roll: :wink:


And where will your keys be for ths 24 hrs :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy

ObiWan said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just like the idea of 24hr armed guard for my baby :roll: :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> And where will your keys be for ths 24 hrs :lol: :lol: :wink:
Click to expand...

Also under armed guard :wink: :lol:


----------



## mighTy Tee

NaughTTy said:


> ..... under armed guard :wink: :lol:


Some type of deodourant I assume?


----------



## NaughTTy

mighTy Tee said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... under armed guard :wink: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Some type of deodourant I assume?
Click to expand...

Only if you add a hyphen :wink: :lol:


----------



## TTotal

Ouch, your wit is SO sharp today Richard


----------



## NaughTTy

TTotal said:


> Ouch, your wit is SO sharp today Richard


Unlike his spelling :roll:


----------



## TTotal

I tried not to mention that Paul, but as you started it...

What did you lurn at scool Richrad ? :lol:


----------



## mighTy Tee

TTotal said:


> I tried not to mention that Paul, but as you started it...
> 
> What did you lurn at scool Richrad ? :lol:


I wasnt going to mention it on open forum but (John) your maths is just as poor.

Since when has half of Â£114.00 been Â£78.00


----------



## TTotal

Dunno but it makes a whole load of Big Macs !


----------



## TTotal

PS look at my posh TTOC banner compared with yours then !


----------



## mighTy Tee

TTotal said:


> PS look at my posh TTOC banner compared with yours then !


With square lights.... :?


----------



## TTotal

Didnt you know I have a mk2 ? :lol:


----------



## mighTy Tee

Didnt you know I have just bought and installed the MK2 style rear lights on my MK1

IMO Superb Mod 8) and far better looking than the Lexus style ones.


----------



## TTotal

[smiley=stop.gif]

OFF TOPIC

[smiley=stop.gif]


----------



## thebears

Is there any chance of an up to date itinery, with all the details on, the were to park, transport times etc spans many pages and threads!

I may look for a closer hotel and get the train down it seams a hell of a lot easier than worrying where you car is and the high number of taxi/tube backwards and forwards.

Despite this still looking forward to the weekend, hope we see some sun!


----------



## NaughTTy

thebears said:


> Is there any chance of an up to date itinery, with all the details on, the were to park, transport times etc spans many pages and threads!
> 
> I may look for a closer hotel and get the train down it seams a hell of a lot easier than worrying where you car is and the high number of taxi/tube backwards and forwards.
> 
> Despite this still looking forward to the weekend, hope we see some sun!


Dale,

I'll run you through it when you call :roll: :wink:


----------



## thebears

Update, I have found a hotel within 9mins walk to the Barracks so have booked two rooms for me & NaughTTy :roll:

We shall be going in convoy to the Barracks from Aylesbury and leaving our pride and joy under the armed gaurd then strolling back to the hotel 

Costs slightly higher than the Mecure but taking taxi costs etc it should be cheaper and less hassle 

Just rang the Mecure to cancel and they have no knowledge of my booking, despite me giving them the booking number they quoted me and having given my credit card details. Slightly confusing and worrying but a call to the manager in the morning me thinks :?

Anyway all sorted and defo looking forward


----------



## NaughTTy

thebears said:


> Update, I have found a hotel within 9mins walk to the Barracks so have booked two rooms for me & NaughTTy :roll:
> 
> We shall be going in convoy to the Barracks from Aylesbury and leaving our pride and joy under the armed gaurd then strolling back to the hotel
> 
> Costs slightly higher than the Mecure but taking taxi costs etc it should be cheaper and less hassle
> 
> Just rang the Mecure to cancel and they have no knowledge of my booking, despite me giving them the booking number they quoted me and having given my credit card details. Slightly confusing and worrying but a call to the manager in the morning me thinks :?
> 
> Anyway all sorted and defo looking forward


Many thanks for sorting this out Dale.

I got the same response from the hotel. No record of my individual booking but 15 rooms booked for the TTOC. The very nice Frenchman said probably best to let the organiser know.


----------



## R6B TT

Which hotel Dale - or would you and Paul be kind enough to allow our laydees some changing / makeup time ?

The guys will be sorted in 15 mins 

One of my lady guests is a beautician so will take a little longer I'm sure.


----------



## ObiWan

thebears said:


> Update, I have found a hotel within 9mins walk to the Barracks so have booked two rooms for me & NaughTTy :roll:
> 
> We shall be going in convoy to the Barracks from Aylesbury and leaving our pride and joy under the armed gaurd then strolling back to the hotel
> 
> Costs slightly higher than the Mecure but taking taxi costs etc it should be cheaper and less hassle
> 
> Just rang the Mecure to cancel and they have no knowledge of my booking, despite me giving them the booking number they quoted me and having given my credit card details. Slightly confusing and worrying but a call to the manager in the morning me thinks :?
> 
> Anyway all sorted and defo looking forward


Which hotel did you get then? Sounds closer than ours?


----------



## NaughTTy

R6B TT said:


> Which hotel Dale - or would you and Paul be kind enough to allow our laydees some changing / makeup time ?
> 
> The guys will be sorted in 15 mins
> 
> One of my lady guests is a beautician so will take a little longer I'm sure.


Rob, it's Searcy's Roof Garden Rooms in Knightsbridge.

There are only 10 rooms in total so don't know about availability now that we've taken 2 of the double rooms.

I'll have a think about how we can sort out some changing time. We really want to get out and enjoy the free time in the afternoon as it's mine and Ella's Wedding anniversary weekend too. Not sure how we can organise it without having to wait around for keys.


----------



## LakesTTer

We're getting down to the nitty-gritty and there's just a few more things I need to know. It was brought up earlier, when this event was in it's embrionic stage, do we have any veggies or people with dubious eating arrangements. The food will be getting ordered soon and I would like to know dietary requirements. For the Breakfast Salad, which contains bacon, the veggie option is a warm avocado number, not sure what else but I'm sure it'll be very nice and very 1970's.
The Beef Wellington will be replaced by vegetarian Wellington, again very nice and not highlighting non meat eaters(weirdos) :lol: 
I could do with knowing stuff like wheat intolerant or can't eat nuts or dairy products. Ta.
We're nearly there kids, everything is coming together nicely, see you all(those that don't get lost) on Saturday AM.


----------



## TTotal

Where? :?

:wink:


----------



## NaughTTy

LakesTTer said:


> We're getting down to the nitty-gritty and there's just a few more things I need to know. It was brought up earlier, when this event was in it's embrionic stage, do we have any veggies or people with dubious eating arrangements. The food will be getting ordered soon and I would like to know dietary requirements. For the Breakfast Salad, which contains bacon, the veggie option is a warm avocado number, not sure what else but I'm sure it'll be very nice and very 1970's.
> The Beef Wellington will be replaced by vegetarian Wellington, again very nice and not highlighting non meat eaters(weirdos) :lol:
> I could do with knowing stuff like wheat intolerant or can't eat nuts or dairy products. Ta.
> We're nearly there kids, everything is coming together nicely, see you all(those that don't get lost) on Saturday AM.


Hi Tim,

Mentioned it in a previous post - My wife Ella is a weirdo...sorry, vegetarian :roll:

I think Rob (R6BTT) also has a vegetarian guest and I believe she is also yeast intolerant so no mushrooms, but I'll leave him to confirm just in case I've got it wrong.

Paul (Barrow)


----------



## TTotal

A3DFU said:


> Sue, Barry and I will be staying in London on Friday night. Anyone up for a dinner? 7:30pm'ish?












Ebay right now Dani

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/1-32-Scale-Audi-T ... dZViewItem


----------



## NaughTTy

NaughTTy said:


> R6B TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which hotel Dale - or would you and Paul be kind enough to allow our laydees some changing / makeup time ?
> 
> The guys will be sorted in 15 mins
> 
> One of my lady guests is a beautician so will take a little longer I'm sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Rob, it's Searcy's Roof Garden Rooms in Knightsbridge.
> 
> There are only 10 rooms in total so don't know about availability now that we've taken 2 of the double rooms.
> 
> I'll have a think about how we can sort out some changing time. We really want to get out and enjoy the free time in the afternoon as it's mine and Ella's Wedding anniversary weekend too. Not sure how we can organise it without having to wait around for keys.
Click to expand...

Rob - I've just spoken to my brother. Him and his wife will be using our room to change (they were going to use her office round the corner but this is now a no-go), so won't really have any spare time for others I'm afraid. Sorry I can't help


----------



## R6B TT

Hi Tim

Yes, unfortunately I have a wierdo in my party.

She is a Vegetarian and also Yeast intolerant - which includes anything which ferments - so no mushrooms, wine, melon, blue cheese, cheese with a mould rind like Brie etc.

She's alright with Cheddar and stuff like that.

The Avocado should be fine, and the Vegetarian Wellington so long as it doesn't have wine or mushrooms in.


----------



## A3DFU

TTotal said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sue, Barry and I will be staying in London on Friday night. Anyone up for a dinner? 7:30pm'ish?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ebay right now Dani
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/1-32-Scale-Audi-T ... dZViewItem
Click to expand...

Sorry, couldn't do John: I was on a course in Manchester all day ....
But thanks anyway 

Oh, and Tim:
one of my friends will want the vegetarien option.


----------



## TTotal

A3DFU said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sue, Barry and I will be staying in London on Friday night. Anyone up for a dinner? 7:30pm'ish?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ebay right now Dani
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/1-32-Scale-Audi-T ... dZViewItem
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Sorry, couldn't do John: I was on a course in Manchester all day ....
> But thanks anyway  *
Click to expand...

Auction still open Dani !


----------



## thebears

R6B TT said:


> Which hotel Dale - or would you and Paul be kind enough to allow our laydees some changing / makeup time ?
> 
> The guys will be sorted in 15 mins
> 
> One of my lady guests is a beautician so will take a little longer I'm sure.


If thats the case then the beautician can do my nails :lol: and put some slap on the misses :roll:



NaughTTy said:


> Rob, it's Searcy's Roof Garden Rooms in Knightsbridge.
> 
> There are only 10 rooms in total so don't know about availability now that we've taken 2 of the double rooms.
> 
> I'll have a think about how we can sort out some changing time. We really want to get out and enjoy the free time in the afternoon as it's mine and Ella's Wedding anniversary weekend too. Not sure how we can organise it without having to wait around for keys.


Paul you beat me to it, the joys of not being able to get on the site at work!

I know the reason why you were insistant on that double room :wink:

I dont mind staying back to watch the laydees get dressed


----------



## TT Law

All,

This is an extract of an E Mail if have just sent you:

Itinerary for the day:

0900-0930	Arrive at Barracks (Map Below) - Please use the main gate entrance.

0930-1200 Coffee followed by a tour of the barracks

1200-1600	Free time in London

1600 Minibus available from Barracks to Audi Forum (Optional)

1700-1900	Champagne Reception at Audi Forum Piccadilly (Opposite The Ritz and Green Park Tube Station)

1900 Minibus collects for Barracks

1930-Late	Dinner (Includes Jazz Band & Table Magician)

The bar at the barracks will stay open as long as you wish to drink!

Please remember to take photographic ID to the Barracks - this is compulsory!

Those who have prearranged with Tim can park cars at the Barracks.

Steve


----------



## TTotal

Yeh thanks Steve, goddit!


----------



## NaughTTy

Thanks Steve


----------



## A3DFU

TTotal said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sue, Barry and I will be staying in London on Friday night. Anyone up for a dinner? 7:30pm'ish?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ebay right now Dani
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/1-32-Scale-Audi-T ... dZViewItem
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Sorry, couldn't do John: I was on a course in Manchester all day ....
> But thanks anyway  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Auction still open Dani !
Click to expand...

Thanks again, John :-*

I could say: I had to see clients tonight (which I did) but, really,
my TT-Model days are over. Those 50+ models I have don't mean anything to me anymore. I have put all of them away, bar two very special ones, which i treasure 8)

[I may sell all but those 2 models....]


----------



## ObiWan

Thanks Steve............. still time for you to come you know :wink:


----------



## phodge

Thanks Steve, but I didn't get an email..?


----------



## ObiWan

phodge said:


> Thanks Steve, but I didn't get an email..?


Have you sent a pm to Tim with your names on to ensure that you can get into the barraks?


----------



## TTotal

There are only 13 names on Steves email list that I got...


----------



## TT Law

John,

Their are 13 lead bookings. Some have ordered more tickets.

Anyone who has not recieved the E Mail please PM me with your address.

Steve


----------



## TTotal

OK mate, WhiTTe eh? Does Wak know yet ? :wink:


----------



## phodge

PM sent.


----------



## thebears

Not long to go now folks, hope you've all polished your cars, shoes and had your hair cut for a milatry inspection


----------



## nutts

thebears said:


> Not long to go now folks, hope you've all polished your cars, shoes and had your hair cut for a milatry inspection


I've even washed, just in case :roll:


----------



## thebears

nutts said:


> thebears said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not long to go now folks, hope you've all polished your cars, shoes and had your hair cut for a milatry inspection
> 
> 
> 
> I've even washed, just in case :roll:
Click to expand...

Washed what? :roll:

Oh and dont forget to charge your cameras!


----------



## NaughTTy

TT's washed, hair's cut, passports in the bag, fingernails scrubbed and ready for inspection SAH!









See you all in the morning folks


----------



## phodge

I've even had my hair cut!! For the 1st time in 3 years!!


----------



## phodge

Well, here we are at the Audi Forum and I must say that everybody scrubs up really well! And the champers is flowing freely......


----------



## robokn

Just got back what a weekend and a very big thank you to tim for the organisation and the hospitality shown jeanette and i thouhrly enjoyed the dinner and the tour again thank you


----------



## thebears

Tim big thumbs up for a great weekend [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Me and the misses had a great time  the only thing now is she wants to take all the horses home with her 

To all those that missed this event, you truly missed a great opertunity, which may never be repeated again but hopefully will 

NaughTTy thanks for the accompanied drive there and back its always a pleasure to go in convoy with you :roll:

again big up for Tim, all the lads that helped on the tour, waitresses :wink: and the company.

Cheers again

Dale & Jac


----------



## Hev

Oi you lot, where are the pics?

 
Hev x


----------



## nutts

We may have one more opportunity to do this again, but we'll confirm it by the year-end :wink: 8)

Most likely date is mid-Nov next year 

Thanks to Steve and Tim for making this event happen! We (and our guests) had a great time 8) 8) 8)


----------



## A3DFU

Big, big *THANKS* to you, Tim, for making this event possible and thanks, too, to Steve for organizing the _peripherals_ 

It was a fantastic weekend and as Dale said, anyone who didn't come really missed out!!!!!
I hope there will be a repeat performance next year


----------



## R6B TT

Hev said:


> Oi you lot, where are the pics?
> 
> 
> Hev x


Here's a Regional Rep with a Horse


----------



## TT Law

Great News that you all had a fab time.

Steve


----------



## ObiWan

Tim, thanks for a fantastic time, we loved every bit of it. It was a real behind closed doors view, we even had half a dozen Frenchies claiming they were with us when we first arrived just so that they could try and get in to see the guards getting ready.

A special thanks to all of your guys, they were absolutely brilliant, nothing was to much trouble for them and so polite............... (even you were most of the time :wink: )

Will load some pictures when I get 5 minutes


----------



## redkiTTe

Many Thanks to Tim, and TTOC associates for all the arrangements, plus all of the NCO's, Troopers, Farrier, Sadler, Mess CoH (Corporal of Horse), those in the Guard House (social visit only), Chef and any I may have missed mentioning
It was a memorable occasion that I am glad I did not miss, for my first TT evenTT it was fantastic. Also worth mentioning is the fact that to obtain a five course meal in Knightsbridge for that co$t is unbelievable.
Not only were the horses fed and watered we were too.
Again thank you to the Household Cavalry @ Knightsbrige where there was more GG's than TT's.
Thank You. Dave


----------



## NaughTTy

Got to add my thanks too...as everyone has said, it was a fantastic experience. I think we were all amazed at the access and insights we were given. Huge thanks to Tim and all the guys (and gal) that looked after us during the day, giving us such an interesting tour, not forgetting the waiting staff, etc. for a superb meal.

Those that didn't come - you really did miss out :roll: :wink:

Thanks to Dale for the cruising and especially for sorting out the hotel - Molton Brown aplenty :wink:

Things we learnt during the weekend:
- Probably best not to go to Wagamama's for lunch before a 5 course meal in the evening :roll: :lol: 
- What a "pole-axe" is  
- How James Blunt used to spell his name :roll: 
and finally.... Why the pictures in the Mess were crooked :wink: :lol:

Thanks again to all involved - TTOC, B&Rs, LGs, etc, etc 8)


----------



## LakesTTer

Pleased that you all enjoyed the event, also that you all made it safely home again. I phoned the RCM (remember the history lessons) yesterday to let him know all went well and how well behaved you all were :lol: I've passed on thanks on behalf of you all for being allowed, primarily into the Mess, but also onto camp.
I've volunteered to write this up for the magazine, so you'll get the story from my perspective and hopefully someone will offer me a job :lol: 
I'd like to thank you all for making the effort, it bodes well for doing it again next year, those of you that didn't come, I think you missed something really special and you'll hopefully come next year.


----------



## mighTy Tee

A great weekend and a big thanks to Tim for organising it. Thoroughly enjoyed the tour of camp and hispitality.

Ruined though by what we assume was the bloody hotel fire alarm going off at 2:30am Sun morning. You try waking up to a god awful noise that seems to be coming from the hair-drier, whilst getting the blame from the missus for leaving you mobile on!


----------



## ObiWan

LakesTTer said:


> Pleased that you all enjoyed the event, also that you all made it safely home again. I phoned the RCM (remember the history lessons) yesterday to let him know all went well and how well behaved you all were :lol: I've passed on thanks on behalf of you all for being allowed, primarily into the Mess, but also onto camp.
> I've volunteered to write this up for the magazine, so you'll get the story from my perspective and hopefully someone will offer me a job :lol:
> I'd like to thank you all for making the effort, it bodes well for doing it again next year, those of you that didn't come, I think you missed something really special and you'll hopefully come next year.


Tim.......... can I take my jacket off yet........... please


----------



## mighTy Tee

ObiWan said:


> Tim.......... can I take my jacket off yet........... please


Did you see his double take when the chap with the "unusual shirt" removed his jacket?


----------



## ObiWan

mighTy Tee said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tim.......... can I take my jacket off yet........... please
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see his double take when the chap with the "unusual shirt" removed his jacket?
Click to expand...

To be honest I missed Tim's expression, the flash was so bright when he removed his jacket I was blinded............ definately going to Manchester to try and buy one though. Sarah told me where I can get one


----------



## TTotal

Dear Tim,

A big thanks from Helen and I for organising something so special that very few will get to see in their lifetime.

To be hands on with all of that history was unreal. To see all the really hard work that goes into making those soldiers shine like that is humbling (when I cannot remember the last time I polished my shoes - can you?)

Thanks Tim - thats all stored in my memory bank for life .

Please say thanks to all the lads and lassies who worked really hard to make this a commemerable day in your office.

Cheers mate


----------



## LakesTTer

Thanks for the recognition, it didn't really take that much to put together. The threat of violence works wonders :lol: 
I knew that the tour would go well, as we've done it hundreds of times before. I was more concerned that the meal could go pear-shaped, you can't please everyone and all that. The Mess staff have said they saw lots of smiling faces, which is good, even the weirdo veggies seemed happy :wink: 
The PXR(post exercise report) will be a long one, as there's a few things I could have done better. On the whole a huge success, but some tweaking required for next year.

Thanks again.

I was a very dodgy shirt :lol:


----------



## TTotal

> I was a very dodgy shirt


Is there

a) a T missing ?

b) an extra r in there ?

:roll:


----------



## NaughTTy

NaughTTy said:


> thebears said:
> 
> 
> 
> Update, I have found a hotel within 9mins walk to the Barracks so have booked two rooms for me & NaughTTy :roll:
> 
> We shall be going in convoy to the Barracks from Aylesbury and leaving our pride and joy under the armed gaurd then strolling back to the hotel
> 
> Costs slightly higher than the Mecure but taking taxi costs etc it should be cheaper and less hassle
> 
> Just rang the Mecure to cancel and they have no knowledge of my booking, despite me giving them the booking number they quoted me and having given my credit card details. Slightly confusing and worrying but a call to the manager in the morning me thinks :?
> 
> Anyway all sorted and defo looking forward
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks for sorting this out Dale.
> 
> I got the same response from the hotel. No record of my individual booking but 15 rooms booked for the TTOC. The very nice Frenchman said probably best to let the organiser know.
Click to expand...

Just to follow up on this - I've just had a call from the Mercure asking why we didn't turn up and they will have to charge us unless we have a cancellation number :evil: I have told her that I cancelled and the time and date I called, explaining that I was told that they could not find a booking so could not cancel it.

Steve, do you have any further info on our group booking for last week as there is no way I'm going to be paying for this :x


----------



## R6B TT

Tim

Many thanks for an EXCELLENT day - my guests were saying they'd had their moneys worth by lunchtime. It was a privilege to get access 'behind closed doors', big thanks to you and all the guys and girls who made it possible. I learned a heck of a lot and thoroughly enjoyed it too, as did my guests.

We'll have to come again as I didn't take enough pictures!


----------



## TTotal

R6B TT said:


> Tim
> 
> Many thanks for an EXCELLENT day - my guests were saying they'd had their moneys worth by lunchtime. It was a privilege to get access 'behind closed doors', big thanks to you and all the guys and girls who made it possible. I learned a heck of a lot and thoroughly enjoyed it too, as did my guests.
> 
> *We'll have to come again as I didn't take enough pictures!*


And my camera battery was flat to start with  So put us down for next year too


----------



## mighTy Tee

TTotal said:


> R6B TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> Many thanks for an EXCELLENT day - my guests were saying they'd had their moneys worth by lunchtime. It was a privilege to get access 'behind closed doors', big thanks to you and all the guys and girls who made it possible. I learned a heck of a lot and thoroughly enjoyed it too, as did my guests.
> 
> *We'll have to come again as I didn't take enough pictures!*
> 
> 
> 
> And my camera battery was flat to start with  So put us down for next year too
Click to expand...

I forgot to buy some batteries, and when we got some at lunchtime the camera packed up, so looks like another 2 takers for next year


----------



## TTotal

Please note the lack of jokes about batteries :wink:


----------



## TTotal

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Household-cavalry ... dZViewItem

Told you I would get a couple of items out un-noticed :wink:


----------



## TTotal

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BRITISH-HOUSEHOLD ... dZViewItem










Cant say how I got the boots out either :roll:

But I was walking a bit funny :wink:


----------



## ObiWan

TTotal said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BRITISH-HOUSEHOLD-CAVALRY-BOOTS-AND-SPURS_W0QQitemZ130035732044QQihZ003QQcategoryZ66529QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant say how I got the boots out either :roll:
> 
> But I was walking a bit funny :wink:


I see cracks across them toes.......... just not good enough!!!


----------



## TTotal




----------



## phodge

I must add my thanks to Tim and everyone else involved. We had a fabulous time. The tour was amazingly interesting. I can't believe how heavy all that dress uniform is - and those poor horses having to carry all that extra weight! Thanks to all who were involved in the tour for giving their time and for making their daily life so interesting.
The meal was delicious. Thanks to all those who prepared and served it so well. And all I can say about the prices in the bar is how do we get back in there next Sat night??

Tim - you really had nothing to be worried about! The whole day was a huge success and has shown us a side of life that we would never have the chance to see otherwise. Thank you.

If this does get arranged again, please put us down to come again.

Went to Tate Modern on Sun morning as it was only round the corner from the Mercure. Managed to get tickets to go down all the slides that have just been installed! Had a great time pretending to be kids again all day!!

And last night we went to see Go West at the local theatre. So today I am happy, but knackered!! No stamina, these civilians!


----------



## phodge

NaughTTy said:


> Just to follow up on this - I've just had a call from the Mercure asking why we didn't turn up and they will have to charge us unless we have a cancellation number :evil: I have told her that I cancelled and the time and date I called, explaining that I was told that they could not find a booking so could not cancel it.
> 
> Steve, do you have any further info on our group booking for last week as there is no way I'm going to be paying for this :x


Paul, I had a call from the Mercure on Friday confirming that my booking was still going ahead for Sat night, which it was, so no problems.

But, if they had your number and were expecting you, surely they should have called you too?? And if they didn't call, maybe they knew they weren't expecting you??

Hope you get it sorted mate!


----------



## ObiWan

Count us in if you do it again next year Tim


----------



## NaughTTy

phodge said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just to follow up on this - I've just had a call from the Mercure asking why we didn't turn up and they will have to charge us unless we have a cancellation number :evil: I have told her that I cancelled and the time and date I called, explaining that I was told that they could not find a booking so could not cancel it.
> 
> Steve, do you have any further info on our group booking for last week as there is no way I'm going to be paying for this :x
> 
> 
> 
> Paul, I had a call from the Mercure on Friday confirming that my booking was still going ahead for Sat night, which it was, so no problems.
> 
> But, if they had your number and were expecting you, surely they should have called you too?? And if they didn't call, maybe they knew they weren't expecting you??
> 
> Hope you get it sorted mate!
Click to expand...

Thanks for that Penny - Useful info. I told her that no-one had called to confirm, so more strings to my defence bow.


----------



## NaughTTy

ObiWan said:


> Count us in if you do it again next year Tim


.....and us 8)


----------



## phodge

NaughTTy said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Count us in if you do it again next year Tim
> 
> 
> 
> .....and us 8)
Click to expand...

.....ditto!


----------



## redkiTTe

Hi all I have uploaded a few images at the TTOC site
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/page.php?46
choose from Menu Gallery and then Event Images

or alternatively "latest uploads"

No TT's just GG's


----------



## ObiWan

Nice pictures Dave


----------



## A3DFU

ObiWan said:


> Nice pictures Dave


I'll second this: nice pictures, Dave


----------



## NaughTTy

A few of my shots from the day:

Morning inspection









Goliath - all 18-2 of him  









Goliath with his new friends  









New recruits









Ready for Parade









Off they go....









Taff the farrier doing his job with Tim looking on









They were (mostly) very friendly  









Even more friendly Spartacus, the drum horse









Protected from TTotal :lol: 









Priceless solid silver kettle drums









(Terry's?) all gold  









Just a few spare cuirasses (sp?)









How to avoid creases in those boots :wink: 









All scrubbed up for dinner [smiley=toff.gif]


----------



## A3DFU

Brilliant pictures, Paul


----------



## NaughTTy

Thanks Dani - I took so many it was hard to choose :roll:


----------



## ObiWan

Nice one paul


----------



## LakesTTer

Paul, your picture of me makes me look like I've had a stroke :x

Great pictures, apart from the stroke looking one


----------



## NaughTTy

LakesTTer said:


> Paul, your picture of me makes me look like I've had a stroke :x
> 
> Great pictures, apart from the stroke looking one


 :lol: Erm....sorry Tim :roll:


----------



## mighTy Tee

Excellent pictures Paul, you even show Tim in a true light...

Unfortunately my pictures suffered from battery and camera malfunctions, so I have a few dodgy mobile phone pictures but that is is it.


----------



## TTotal

Wait till you see my dodgy phone ones......... :roll:


----------



## TTotal

Spot the silly pudding............

Which one is the horse ?









Sorry gals just a little joke! :-*

Lectures from Tim









Nice pud from our Friday night Italian










The saddlemans shop










I know which is which now!










Scarey pics hereon, beware!!!










One day I will have a battery in my real camera


----------



## mighTy Tee

Selman - you are dead (and that is before Julie sees these..)

EDIT - SO YOU HAVE REMOVED THE PICTURES


----------



## TTotal

I can still put them back :lol:


----------



## TTotal

Shall I , shan't I ?

Mmmm wait and see :wink:


----------



## mighTy Tee

TTotal said:


> Shall I , shan't I ?
> 
> Mmmm wait and see :wink:


I found them anyway, so I can still show Julie.....

My pictures can be found here.

http://s114.photobucket.com/albums/n242/mighty-tee/

(any guesses what was the inspiration for the colour of Rob's TT??)


----------



## TTotal

TTotal said:


> Shall I , shan't I ?
> 
> Mmmm wait and see :wink:


Well lets see about hoovers.... :wink:


----------



## TTotal

The best pic so far as its the only one with horses and some TTs ! Well done Richard.










A shame we couldnt surround them gee gees with Tee Tees

maybe next time Tim ?


----------



## ObiWan

I got one or two but saving them for Tim's write up for absoluTTe :wink:


----------



## Sara

I have got quite a few that may be good enough for the mag too, if you let me know where to email them too 

Totally fantastic weekend. it was good to see them in action on Sunday and be able to point out Nigel and Colasis

Sara


----------



## ObiWan

Sara G said:


> I have got quite a few that may be good enough for the mag too, if you let me know where to email them too
> 
> Totally fantastic weekend. it was good to see them in action on Sunday and be able to point out Nigel and Colasis
> 
> Sara


Great, I will PM my e mail address


----------



## BreTT

Fantastic effort - looks like you all had a "once in a lifetime" experience there. I'll be looking out for this event next year for my "once in a lifetime" experience. Fantastic!


----------



## TTotal

Well I think I shall have a Twice in a lifetime experience when I go again next year :lol:


----------



## ObiWan

Deja Vue


----------



## TTotal

Anyone heard from the official Peppered Razzi , Tim said he was going to post up a website for us to buy photographs


----------



## NaughTTy

TTotal said:


> Anyone heard from the official Peppered Razzi , Tim said he was going to post up a website for us to buy photographs


I didn't even see him during the evening, apart from in the bar at the end of the night taking piccies of all the waiting staff :?


----------



## TTotal

Before the meal he snapped several of us ....


----------



## thebears

Finally got around to sorting out my photos...From 56 down to this lot!

Sorry for so many but i thought to those that missed, this is what you missed. There is a great one of a regional rep on in his new TT. :lol:

Enjoy 









































































Hope it was the two bucket method  








Less of the horse sh!t you! :lol: 
















































































Â£70,080 S8 :roll: 








































NaughTTy on his new TT :wink: 
















Night shot of Harrods on the 10min walk to the hotel


----------



## NaughTTy

Superb shots Dale 

...apart from one  :lol:


----------



## thebears

NaughTTy said:


> Superb shots Dale
> 
> ...apart from one  :lol:


Thanks

Do you mean this one!










:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy

No...this one....










 :-*


----------



## A3DFU

WOW, mega pictures Dale  
It was certainly a day to remember!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ObiWan

Some great pictures Dale..........


----------



## phodge

Fantastic pics Dale! Can't believe you had a lens wide enough to get my boobs in!! :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy

Vic very kindly sent me this classic pic of the evening....anybody want to admit knowing who it is :roll: :wink: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

NaughTTy said:


> Vic very kindly sent me this classic pic of the evening....anybody want to admit knowing who it is :roll: :wink: :lol:


I won't


----------



## ObiWan

Was this when the table magician pulled the engine out of his right ear.......... that was really clever I thought


----------



## NaughTTy

ObiWan said:


> Was this when the table magician pulled the engine out of his right ear.......... that was really clever I thought


 :lol:


----------



## TTotal




----------



## NaughTTy

TTotal said:


>


There he is:










:lol:


----------



## phodge

He'll probably need the pole-axe to shoe-horn that into his roadster!!

:wink:


----------



## thebears

TTotal said:


>


No he's here :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy

TTotal said:


>


Oh there he is again:










2 : 1 :roll:


----------



## TTotal

I can see this going on forever.........


----------



## thebears

TTotal said:


>


Oh there he is again:










2 : 2 :lol: :roll: :wink:


----------



## ObiWan

Tim......... you gone awol............ sent PM?


----------



## LakesTTer

Hi all, sorry I've been away for a couple of weeks, just doing some catching up. I've spoken to Dan reference the photos, they're not on there yet but he's doing it this weekend. You need to go to http://www.photoboxgallery.com/cavalry, I think there'll probably be a separate section for you lot. Barry, I haven't started it yet, today or tomorrow, done by Monday.


----------



## LakesTTer

Sorry, dodgy link. http://www.photoboxgallery.com/cavalry, try again.


----------



## LakesTTer

Take the comma out at the end and you'll get there :evil: F3ckin' fingers.


----------



## TTotal

Thanks Tim, but in Dans list there was none of us, just checked thru them all... :?

EDIT I am a numpty, must read before posting


----------



## NaughTTy

TTotal said:


> Thanks Tim, but in Dans list there was none of us, just checked thru them all... :?





> they're not on there yet but he's doing it this weekend.


 :roll: :wink:


----------



## TTotal

NUMPTY <-- Me


----------



## ObiWan

LakesTTer said:


> Hi all, sorry I've been away for a couple of weeks, just doing some catching up. I've spoken to Dan reference the photos, they're not on there yet but he's doing it this weekend. You need to go to http://www.photoboxgallery.com/cavalry, I think there'll probably be a separate section for you lot. Barry, I haven't started it yet, today or tomorrow, done by Monday.


Thanks Tim, looking forward to it 

PS. Can I take this bloody jacket off yet mate :?


----------



## A3DFU

ObiWan said:


> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all, sorry I've been away for a couple of weeks, just doing some catching up. I've spoken to Dan reference the photos, they're not on there yet but he's doing it this weekend. You need to go to http://www.photoboxgallery.com/cavalry, I think there'll probably be a separate section for you lot. Barry, I haven't started it yet, today or tomorrow, done by Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Tim, looking forward to it
> 
> PS. Can I take this bloody jacket off yet mate :?
Click to expand...

I'm sure Tim will make you wait until the next BTD :lol: :wink:


----------



## ObiWan

A3DFU said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all, sorry I've been away for a couple of weeks, just doing some catching up. I've spoken to Dan reference the photos, they're not on there yet but he's doing it this weekend. You need to go to http://www.photoboxgallery.com/cavalry, I think there'll probably be a separate section for you lot. Barry, I haven't started it yet, today or tomorrow, done by Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Tim, looking forward to it
> 
> PS. Can I take this bloody jacket off yet mate :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure Tim will make you wait until the next BTD :lol: :wink:
Click to expand...

If I don't get his write up by Friday i'm taking it off anyway


----------



## A3DFU

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all, sorry I've been away for a couple of weeks, just doing some catching up. I've spoken to Dan reference the photos, they're not on there yet but he's doing it this weekend. You need to go to http://www.photoboxgallery.com/cavalry, I think there'll probably be a separate section for you lot. Barry, I haven't started it yet, today or tomorrow, done by Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Tim, looking forward to it
> 
> PS. Can I take this bloody jacket off yet mate :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure Tim will make you wait until the next BTD :lol: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I don't get his write up by Friday i'm taking it off anyway
Click to expand...

Have you told him that  You may never get the write-up :roll:


----------



## LakesTTer

Barry, it's done! A shade over 1600 words, just need somewhere to send it. I'm having to muddle through on bloody AOL dial-up 'til my new broadband gear arrives, seriously unimpressed.


----------



## ObiWan

LakesTTer said:


> Barry, it's done! A shade over 1600 words, just need somewhere to send it. I'm having to muddle through on bloody AOL dial-up 'til my new broadband gear arrives, seriously unimpressed.


Great news Tim, if you cannot attach it to a PM on here then I will pm my work e mail address.


----------



## TTotal

Tim can you ask Dan Short if he is going to post up the pics on the website please? Also about that DVD you were gonna find out for me?

Cheers pal

John


----------



## TTotal

Tim,

Can you ask Dan to get those prints done PLEASE ?


----------

